# Hurricane Irma and Marriott Vacation Club (Multiple threads merged.)



## chuck1955

For anyone who is currently at MFC this week is there any evacuations or special prep that the MFC management is doing?  Wishing anyone there a safe next couple of days.

Best wishes,

Chuck


----------



## jojo777

chuck1955 said:


> For anyone who is currently at MFC this week is there any evacuations or special prep that the MFC management is doing?  Wishing anyone there a safe next couple of days.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chuck


We have flights and reservations on Friday morning.  The website just say monitoring the storm and still operational.  I'm wondering too what prep there is for those on site now.  I'm pretty sure we won't be making there.....just hope everyone there is safe.


----------



## hangloose

When we were at St Kitts a few years ago during a tropical storm, they had clearly defined procedures.  While it was not a direct hit, they did move all furniture indoors (lawn chairs, tables, etc), closed windows, closed blinds, and provided instructions on how and were to go to stay safe.   Information was clearly posted and marked on every villa.

I expect most MVC Caribbean resorts have well written procedures for these situations....although a Cat4/5 storm is a bit different than what we experienced as a tropical storm.  For our experience, it just ended up being enough to ruin our vacation (high winds and rain....but no severe damage or flooding).   

Stay safe and I hope all goes well.


----------



## DB-Wis

If anyone sees or hears any reports about the extent of the damage sustained at either the St. Kitts or the Frenchman's Cove properties, I'd appreciate it if you'd let us know.  Thanks.


----------



## bazzap

The reports I have seen on St Kitts indicate thankfully that the island missed the worst of the hurricane effects as Irma passed mostly to the North.
I have seen photos of some damage, e.g. trees uprooted in Independence Square in Basseterre.
The Marriott though seems largely unaffected, apart from the separate white domed marquee type structure along by the golf course which has lost much of its roof.
St Thomas unfortunately had it far worse. 
A large boat was washed up on to the beach at the Cove and a roof came off a building along at the hotel towards Mafolie restaurant.
Best wishes for the safety of everyone there.


----------



## gblotter




----------



## Bill4728

hopefully being on the south side of st thomas, while the storm passed to the north, helped a little bit

Those of you affected, You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bazzap

This photo was posted from Frenchman's Cove, but it was reported that everyone there is safe.


----------



## SueDonJ

Notice posted at owners.marriottvacationclub.com:

_"Tropical Weather Update:
We are currently monitoring Hurricane Irma. Our Florida and South Carolina resorts that may be affected by the storm are taking the appropriate precautions, but all resorts remain open and fully-operational at this time. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority. *For more information, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506."
*_
If you're onsite the resort personnel will keep you informed via the in-unit telephone and flyers placed under the doors.  The hotline information currently suggests that incoming guests should monitor the recorded hotline messages and use these numbers if you have any questions:

MVC Owners: Owner Services, 800-845-4226
Interval International Exchangers: II, 800-622-1747
Other Guests: MVC Customer Care, 800-860-9384
*
*


----------



## JIMinNC

Warily looking at Irma's projected path for possible impacts to Hilton Head. Current National Hurricane Center forecast brings it onshore right on Georgia/South Carolina border on Monday afternoon, putting HHI on the strongest side of the eye wall. Until Matthew, they hadn't had a hurricane strike in 100 years; now maybe two direct hits in less than 12 months.

We're supposed to check-in to Grande Ocean on an exchange in a little over a week on the 15th, so that is obviously in definite jeopardy. The forecast direct hit would shut the island down for weeks, just like Matthew did.


----------



## Fasttr

JIMinNC said:


> Warily looking at Irma's projected path for possible impacts to Hilton Head. Current National Hurricane Center forecast brings it onshore right on Georgia/South Carolina border on Monday afternoon, putting HHI on the strongest side of the eye wall. Until Matthew, they hadn't had a hurricane strike in 100 years; now maybe two direct hits in less than 12 months.
> 
> We're supposed to check-in to Grande Ocean on an exchange in a little over a week on the 15th, so that is obviously in definite jeopardy. The forecast direct hit would shut the island down for weeks, just like Matthew did.


Fortunately (for SC), based on the current path....Florida is expected to take the biggest blow, and last report I saw had the status downgraded to a level 1 by the time it did the second landfall in GA/SC.


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> Fortunately (for SC), based on the current path....Florida is expected to take the biggest blow, and last report I saw had the status downgraded to a level 1 by the time it did the second landfall in GA/SC.



Boy I sure hope for that downgrade!  We finished the remodel on our home in Leamington shortly before Matthew hit and luckily then only lost a tree.  We're heading down next Sunday, keeping our fingers crossed that it'll be a vacation and not the start of another round with a contractor.

But it's just a home, after all, and our concern is much more with the people who are losing everything.  It's really hard - not to mention it would be despicable - to feel sorry for ourselves now seeing the reports out of the islands and Florida.


----------



## aka Julie

We're supposed to check into Barony this Saturday, Sept. 9 for a 2 week stay.  I called the front desk and they will follow what the Governor orders.  He's expected to announce mandatory evacuation beginning Saturday morning.  We're taking a wait and see position.

This is like deja vu for us.  Last year we were at Harbour Point on HHI the week Hurricane Matthew hit.  We had to leave on Wednesday.

Sue, I hope your home will be OK as well as others who own and live on HHI.


----------



## JIMinNC

Fasttr said:


> Fortunately (for SC), based on the current path....Florida is expected to take the biggest blow, and last report I saw had the status downgraded to a level 1 by the time it did the second landfall in GA/SC.



Level 1 is certainly better than Level 5, but remember Hurricane Matthew was a level 1 when it hit HHI last year. So even with a level 1, and with all of the trees in HHI, significant wind damage and storm surge can still occur. The only thing that might help a bit is, since Matthew was the first storm to hit HHI in a century, it may have weeded out some of the weaker trees, so those that remain may be a little better able to withstand the storm. 

The latest (5pm EDT) advisory from the National Hurricane Center did shift the forecast track to the west a bit, which keeps the center of the storm over land after the initial landfall in south Florida rather than it going back out over the coastal waters. That may help the storm degrade faster and mitigate the impacts farther up toward Georgia and SC. We'll see if that forecast sticks or shifts again.


----------



## jd2601

We were checking into Surfwatch this Saturday.  This is the email we received regarding Irma.

*Dear Owners and Guests*,

We look forward to welcoming you for your upcoming vacation at Marriott's SurfWatch.

Before your departure to Marriott's SurfWatch, we wanted to make you aware that, based on forecasts from the National Weather Service, South Carolina is potentially in the path of Hurricane Irma. While there is not a current threat to the resort or areas immediately surrounding the resort, conditions can change at any time. The resort's management team is continuing to monitor advisories that may be issued by state and local emergency service agencies.

Please be aware that the Governor of the State of South Carolina is anticipated to announce the State's decision regarding potential evacuations of coastal areas by 10:00 a.m., ET, on Saturday, September 9.

We encourage you to actively monitor the current situation in South Carolina before you depart. A hotline for Owners and guests has also been established. Please contact the resort's hotline at 800-306-9506 (press 2 to select Hilton Head Island from the menu) to stay up-to-date with the most current information.

For Owners and guests who may need to either cancel or otherwise modify their vacation plans as a result of this potential situation, please note the following:


*Marriott Vacation Club® Owners using their ownership week(s): *Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club will be providing any closure information to Travelex.
*Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Owners using Vacation Club Points:* Please contact Marriott Vacation Club® Owner Services at 888-682-4862 to discuss available options.
*Interval International Exchange Guests: *Please contact Interval International directly at 800-622-1747 to discuss available options.
All other guests may contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care at 800-860-9384 for assistance with your upcoming vacation.


----------



## SueDonJ

MVW has started to announce closures of coastal Florida resorts.  I listened to the updates for BPT and Oceana Palms which are both being closed due to mandatory evacuation orders, safe to assume a few others will as well.

Grande Vista's update suggests that guests should monitor the hotline but take valuables and prescriptions with them each time they leave the unit just in case evac/closure orders happen while they're out, and it mentions that Orlando Int'l Airport's last flight out is scheduled for Saturday at 5PM.

For updates both pre- and post-storm *the hotline number is 800-306-9506.*  If you're scheduled to arrive within the next week you should be monitoring it.  If you're already onsite, don't ignore the blinking message light on the in-unit phone.

Be safe, everyone.


----------



## JIMinNC

Latest NHC track forecast looks a little more concerning for Crystal Shores and Orlando resorts. Still serious for south Florida resorts. Maybe a little more optimistic for Hilton Head.


----------



## bazzap

This has just been posted on one of the MVC Owners FB Groups by someone staying at Frenchman's Cove, St Thomas and very sadly if accurate is terrible news for the island and bad news for the resort and hotel.

Update from friends on St Thomas:

"Not expecting to have power for a few more days and that will be from a generator. The control room was breached by a flying tree and water fried the control board. They can't get it out of emergency lock off mode. There are 53,000 people on this island and we were just told that over 40,000 are now homeless. The airport is demolished. No idea how we're getting out of here. Emergency meeting tomorrow am from the Marriott GM. It's very hot. Very muggy. Gross. They have been feeding us sandwiches."


----------



## rylan

Sounds in line with what I've heard from some others who are on the island... for Frenchman's Cove they were on generator power early on however the generator went out due to storm damage.
Island power is out and no date when it will be restored.
Jost Van Dyke (building 1) suffered damage to approximately half of the roof.
Other buildings had water damage on low floor units.
Pool, beach, and grounds suffered severe damage.


----------



## dmharris

Jim, we check into Grande Ocean the 16th!  God willing!  Maybe we can meet up at the cocktail party?  Fingers Crossed!  We need this vacation!


----------



## l0410z

Thoughts and prayers to all impacted by Irma.  

My understanding is that all resorts are insured in some way through Marriott.   I got that understanding from someone working at the Heritage Club on HHI who was told Marriott was forcing the construction to be completed by a certain timeframe or insurance would not be renewed.  

Does anyone know if MVCI is self insured for the resorts,  have individual policies through MVCI or one policy that all resorts fall under.


----------



## bazzap

l0410z said:


> Thoughts and prayers to all impacted by Irma.
> 
> My understanding is that all resorts are insured in some way through Marriott.   I got that understanding from someone working at the Heritage Club on HHI who was told Marriott was forcing the construction to be completed by a certain timeframe or insurance would not be renewed.
> 
> Does anyone know if MVCI is self insured for the resorts,  have individual policies through MVCI or one policy that all resorts fall under.


I recall reading after Hurricane Matthew that although the resorts have insurance through whichever channel, as you would expect, the excess on the policy is so high that this explains why the repair costs necessitate the Special Assessments which had to be paid by owners.


----------



## JIMinNC

bazzap said:


> I recall reading after Hurricane Matthew that although the resorts have insurance through whichever channel, as you would expect, the excess on the policy is so high that this explains why the repair costs necessitate the Special Assessments which had to be paid by owners.



If it's a "named storm" insurance deductibles shift from being a fixed amount to a percentage of the value of the structure being insured. A neighbor of ours has a house in Hilton Head and his deductible is like $500 or $1000 for normal storms like thunderstorms, hailstorms, tornados, etc. But for a "named storm" the deductibles skyrocket and are based on a percentage of the value. That was the issue with Marriott after Matthew. The assessments were to cover the huge deductible.


----------



## SueDonJ

This is how I understand it works at the US resorts -

They carry two types at each resort, basic with a $ deductible amount and catastrophic with a % deductible.  Generally, the "Insurance" line item in the Annual Budgets includes the premiums for both types, and, the deductible in reserve for the basic.  The catastrophic deductible isn't in reserve (except where it's mandated by law and/or the owners vote in favor of "fully-funded" reserves) because catastrophic events can't be predicted and their associated costs can't be estimated.  It's a matter of opinion but mine is that I don't want MVW collecting and keeping 5%, 10%, whatever % of the resort's total value in reserve to cover the deductible for insurance that may never have a claim against it.

Following Hurricane Matthew last year the catastrophic coverage kicked in for the SC resorts, and then the MF's after the storm included a "Disaster Recovery" line item to cover the deductible for the claim.  Each resort had its own issues to deal with so the deductible amounts varied, for examples a Barony Week was assessed $75 and a SurfWatch 2BR Week was assessed $46.89.  (Notably, MVW did not include this line item in its percentage-based calculation of its Management Fee.)


----------



## Saintsfanfl

I have a 3BR for my sister and parents that was supposed to check-in Thu. We shall see.


----------



## l0410z

l0410z said:


> Thoughts and prayers to all impacted by Irma.
> 
> My understanding is that all resorts are insured in some way through Marriott.   I got that understanding from someone working at the Heritage Club on HHI who was told Marriott was forcing the construction to be completed by a certain timeframe or insurance would not be renewed.
> 
> Does anyone know if MVCI is self insured for the resorts,  have individual policies through MVCI or one policy that all resorts fall under.



I understand deductibles and assessments.   I was impacted by Superstorm Sandy, so I understand the what happens when a Hurricane turns into a "Superstorm". 

I believe it is highly unlikely that each resort takes out their own policy.   Does anyone know if MVCI is self insured for the resorts,  have individual policies through MVCI, one policy that all resorts fall under or each resort takes out their own policy?


----------



## SueDonJ

l0410z said:


> I understand deductibles and assessments.   I was impacted by Superstorm Sandy, so I understand the what happens when a Hurricane turns into a "Superstorm".
> 
> I believe it is highly unlikely that each resort takes out their own policy.   Does anyone know if MVCI is self insured for the resorts,  have individual policies through MVCI, one policy that all resorts fall under or each resort takes out their own policy?



I can't imagine that state/federal laws would allow self-funded insurance/recovery but even if they did, would any multi-resort timeshare developer want to take on the risk of a single event wiping out several resorts in the same vicinity?  Picture Hilton Head Island taking a direct hit from a Cat5 hurricane - if MVW were self-funding that would have a debilitating impact on the overall financial stability of the entire company, because eight resorts would be looking at major repairs/rebuilds.

Obviously each resort has its own set of governing docs with varying provisions but these and others are in the Public Offering Statement of Barony Beach Club:

_Master Deed, Exhibit "E", By-Laws ... Sec 3. ... [T]he following powers and duties are specifically delegated to the Management Agent ... (h) obtaining insurance for the property ...

Management Agreement, 5. Powers and Duties ... (g) The Management Company shall cause to be placed or kept in force all insurance required or permitted by the Master Deed ... and shall cause said insurance to have the Management Company, Marriott Ownership Resorts, Inc. (MORI), its parent company, and the Declarant ... named as co-insureds and certificate holders._


----------



## sjordan14

bazzap said:


> This has just been posted on one of the MVC Owners FB Groups by someone staying at Frenchman's Cove, St Thomas and very sadly if accurate is terrible news for the island and bad news for the resort and hotel.
> 
> Update from friends on St Thomas:
> 
> "Not expecting to have power for a few more days and that will be from a generator. The control room was breached by a flying tree and water fried the control board. They can't get it out of emergency lock off mode. There are 53,000 people on this island and we were just told that over 40,000 are now homeless. The airport is demolished. No idea how we're getting out of here. Emergency meeting tomorrow am from the Marriott GM. It's very hot. Very muggy. Gross. They have been feeding us sandwiches."



Can you point me to that Group page, I can't find it. Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

ouch...yet another shift west...now the concern is for the florida gulf coast


----------



## bazzap

sjordan14 said:


> Can you point me to that Group page, I can't find it. Thanks


It is a closed forum for owners to connect https://www.facebook.com/groups/274177956039278/


----------



## Fairwinds

Saintsfanfl said:


> I have a 3BR for my sister and parents that was supposed to check-in Thu. We shall see.



Just received update from MFC advising to refrain from making any additional arrangements for my 10 Nov reservation. They report some structural damage but also say they haven't received info regarding airport or other island infrastructure.


----------



## GreenTea

Which resort are you referring to?


----------



## bazzap

Fairwinds said:


> Just received update from MFC advising to refrain from making any additional arrangements for my 10 Nov reservation. They report some structural damage but also say they haven't received info regarding airport or other island infrastructure.


Others are reporting receiving emails from MVC that their Frenchman's Cove (MFC) reservations are being cancelled due to damage, with check in dates up to October 3rd seen so far.


----------



## glarscast

Earlier today I received the same email notification as Fairwinds for my 3 November check-in at MFC.


----------



## l0410z

SueDonJ said:


> I can't imagine that state/federal laws would allow self-funded insurance/recovery but even if they did, would any multi-resort timeshare developer want to take on the risk of a single event wiping out several resorts in the same vicinity?  Picture Hilton Head Island taking a direct hit from a Cat5 hurricane - if MVW were self-funding that would have a debilitating impact on the overall financial stability of the entire company, because eight resorts would be looking at major repairs/rebuilds.
> 
> Obviously each resort has its own set of governing docs with varying provisions but these and others are in the Public Offering Statement of Barony Beach Club:
> 
> _Master Deed, Exhibit "E", By-Laws ... Sec 3. ... [T]he following powers and duties are specifically delegated to the Management Agent ... (h) obtaining insurance for the property ...
> 
> Management Agreement, 5. Powers and Duties ... (g) The Management Company shall cause to be placed or kept in force all insurance required or permitted by the Master Deed ... and shall cause said insurance to have the Management Company, Marriott Ownership Resorts, Inc. (MORI), its parent company, and the Declarant ... named as co-insureds and certificate holders._



  I agree with you on that self insure is a risk.  I will say that in the 25 years I owned at the Monarch, there has never been damage from a hurricane until  last year and even then it was not above the deductible.  I  asked the question because I know one of the reasons the Heritage on HHI did so much construction during prime time summer was because Marriott told the timeshare their insurance would not be renewed if it was not finished within a certain timeframe.  To have this kind of leverage, they most play an important role in obtaining insurance.  I was wondering if anyone knew what that role is.    I will ask the Monarch Board at a less crazy time when the impact of Irma is a memory.


----------



## JIMinNC

The SC governor has issued an evacuation order for Hilton Head Island and the other barrier islands in the vicinity effective at 10am on Saturday. No one will be allowed back on the island until after the evacuation order is lifted. 

As of right now, the center of the storm is expected to pass no closer than about 150-175 miles from HHI, but forecast models are still forecasting possible tropical storm force winds of 40-65 mph for 6-12 hours in HHI.


----------



## Fairwinds

GreenTea said:


> Which resort are you referring to?


Frenchman's Cove


----------



## JIMinNC

Just received from Marriott's Grande Ocean in Hilton Head:

--------------------------------
*Dear Owners and Guests*,

Due to Hurricane Irma's pending landfall, local emergency officials have issued a mandatory evacuation order for the area which includes Marriott's Grande Ocean starting Saturday at 10:00 a.m. Per the mandatory evacuation order, the resort's management team is evacuating Marriott's Grande Ocean and the resort will be closed. Resort staff will not return until the mandatory evacuation order is lifted and the resort is ready for reopening.

As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority. Conditions can change at any time and we encourage you to actively monitor the current situation in Hilton Head Island before you depart. A hotline for Owners and guests has been established. Please contact the resort's hotline at 800-306-9506 (press 2 to select Hilton Head from the menu) to obtain the most current information.

For Owners and guests who may need to either cancel or otherwise modify their vacation plans as a result of this situation, please note the following:


*Marriott Vacation Club® Owners using their ownership week(s): *Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club will be providing any closure information to Travelex.
*Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Owners using Vacation Club Points:* Please contact Marriott Vacation Club® Owner Services at 888-682-4862 to discuss available options.
*Interval International Exchange Guests: *Please contact Interval International directly at 800-622-1747 to discuss available options.
All other guests may contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care at 800-860-9384 for assistance with their upcoming vacation.

Thank you,

Massimo Santangelo
General Manager
Marriott's Grande Ocean

------------------------------------------
Current forecast has Irma passing at least 190 miles west of HHI. Currently all the hurricane-force winds (74+ mph) are confined to about 70 miles from the center of the storm and tropical storm-force winds (39-73 mph) extend out about 185 miles. So unless the wind field expands significantly as the storm moves north, one would think that HHI would only experience winds on the lower end of the tropical storm range.

The last three trips we've made to the SC coast in September we've had to warily watch a hurricane or tropical storm either pass by just prior to our visit or threaten the area. Now Irma. May have to reconsider scheduling future fall trips to the coast in the southeast US.


----------



## bazzap

A report I read this morning from Frenchman's Cove sadly reads
"Closed until end of October is the first word from the general manager. Reef Hotel until after the first of the year."
It goes without saying that anyone booked to check in soon should either receive updated news direct from MVC and/or confirm with Owner Services how their reservation will be affected, but this is a heads up from someone there.


----------



## Fairwinds

Barry, before it past the USVI I was hearing St. Kitts mentioned in some forecasts. Any word how they fared? Your report certainly sounds serious for the Cove even though it's impossible to gauge what that would really mean in terms of damage because of their limited capacity to recover.


----------



## aka Julie

JIMinNC said:


> Current forecast has Irma passing at least 190 miles west of HHI. Currently all the hurricane-force winds (74+ mph) are confined to about 70 miles from the center of the storm and tropical storm-force winds (39-73 mph) extend out about 185 miles. So unless the wind field expands significantly as the storm moves north, one would think that HHI would only experience winds on the lower end of the tropical storm range.
> 
> The last three trips we've made to the SC coast in September we've had to warily watch a hurricane or tropical storm either pass by just prior to our visit or threaten the area. Now Irma. May have to reconsider scheduling future fall trips to the coast in the southeast US.



It's been the past 2 years for us.  Last year we were already on the island and had to evacuate mid-week.  This year we were scheduled to arrive today.  Luckily I was able to re-trade our week yesterday for something in October.  Waiting to see what I should do with our upcoming week for this Saturday.

I too am going to have to re-consider going to HHI in September-October.  Maybe November will be a safer bet, but also much cooler.


----------



## bazzap

Fairwinds said:


> Barry, before it past the USVI I was hearing St. Kitts mentioned in some forecasts. Any word how they fared? Your report certainly sounds serious for the Cove even though it's impossible to gauge what that would really mean in terms of damage because of their limited capacity to recover.


Dave, thankfully reports are that St Kitts missed most of the brunt of the damage.
The island has had some trees uprooted in Basseterre and yes some building damage but it seems not too serious.
The Marriott was hardly affected at all.


----------



## deemarket

Received this email from Marriott's Frenchman's Cove on 9/8/17 at 1:39 pm regarding our upcoming stay starting on 10/8/17:
*Dear Owners and Guests*,

Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Marriott's Frenchman's Cove did sustain damage. We do not yet know the condition of the airport or the surrounding island infrastructure. As a result, we encourage you to reconsider making any further arrangements (i.e., flights and other travel arrangements) for your upcoming stay at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove on October 08, 2017. We are working to further assess the damage to the resort and determine when we will be able to reopen for arrivals.

A hotline for Owners and guests has been established for resort updates. Please contact the resort's hotline at 800-306-9506 (press option 8, then option 2 to select Marriott's Frenchman's Cove from the menu) to stay up-to-date with the most current information. 

Please use the following contact options for more information:


*Marriott Vacation Club® Owners using their ownership week(s): *Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club will be providing any closure information to Travelex.
*Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Owners using Vacation Club Points:* Please contact Marriott Vacation Club® Owner Services at 888-682-4862 to discuss available options.
*Interval International Exchange Guests: *Please contact Interval International directly at 800-622-1747 to discuss available options.
All other guests may contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care at 800-860-9384 for assistance with your upcoming vacation. 

Thank you for understanding,

Scott Derrickson
General Manager
Marriott's Frenchman's Cove


----------



## deemarket

And then received another email from Marriott's Frenchman's Cove on 9/8/17 at 3:22 pm:
*Dear Owners and Guests*,

_*Please be advised that the email below was intended to provide an update on current conditions on the island of St. Thomas following the impact of Hurricane Irma. No action is required on your part at this time. However, please continue to monitor the resort hotline for updates on the resort's status. *_

Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Marriott's Frenchman's Cove did sustain some structural damage. We do not yet know the condition of the airport or the surrounding island infrastructure. As a result, we encourage you to reconsider making any further arrangements (i.e., flights and other travel arrangements) for your upcoming stay at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove on October 08, 2017. We are working to further assess the damage to the resort and determine when we will be able to reopen for arrivals.

A hotline for Owners and guests has been established for resort updates. Please contact the resort's hotline at 800-306-9506 (press option 8, then option 2 to select Marriott's Frenchman's Cove from the menu) to stay up-to-date with the most current information. 

Thank you for understanding,

Scott Derrickson
General Manager
Marriott's Frenchman's Cove


----------



## JIMinNC

aka Julie said:


> It's been the past 2 years for us.  Last year we were already on the island and had to evacuate mid-week.  This year we were scheduled to arrive today.  Luckily I was able to re-trade our week yesterday for something in October.  Waiting to see what I should do with our upcoming week for this Saturday.
> 
> I too am going to have to re-consider going to HHI in September-October.  Maybe November will be a safer bet, but also much cooler.



Can you explain the re-trade process? I've been mainly a points user, so the upcoming trade to Grande Ocean is my first Marriott II trade. What's the latest you can retrade, etc.? I read about re-trading on TUG but don't know the details, limits.


----------



## Fairwinds

Don't know the time limits, but the process is simple. Just log onto II account go to your reservation and click the regrade button.


----------



## aka Julie

JIMinNC said:


> Can you explain the re-trade process? I've been mainly a points user, so the upcoming trade to Grande Ocean is my first Marriott II trade. What's the latest you can retrade, etc.? I read about re-trading on TUG but don't know the details, limits.



As long as your exchange week is with your Marriott II account (the one you get when you are enrolled in the DC), I think you can initiate a re-trade up until the last minute.

I did mine yesterday on an II exchange week which was supposed to start today at Barony Beach.  The only restriction is that you are limited to booking within a 30 day window.

I re-booked my week for Manor Club for early October.  I may keep it since it is a drive to location for us, or try another re-trade if I see something else.

I think I'm in a much better position having an II exchange than if I was going to stay at Barony on my owner's week.  Think I would have been out of luck unless I had insurance.

I may have to do the same thing with my 2nd week at Barony which is supposed to start on Sept. 16.  All depends on when they re-open and how much damage there is.

To check to see what is available for a re-trade:

Log into your II account
At the top of the page select "My History"
Select "Exchanges"
Find the week you want to re-trade and select "Start Retrade" at the far right
Select your dates and location(s) to see what is available

As long as this is your Marriott II account, there is no fee for the re-trade


----------



## JIMinNC

aka Julie said:


> As long as your exchange week is with your Marriott II account (the one you get when you are enrolled in the DC), I think you can initiate a re-trade up until the last minute.
> 
> I did mine yesterday on an II exchange week which was supposed to start today at Barony Beach.  The only restriction is that you are limited to booking within a 30 day window.
> 
> I re-booked my week for Manor Club for early October.  I may keep it since it is a drive to location for us, or try another re-trade if I see something else.
> 
> I think I'm in a much better position having an II exchange than if I was going to stay at Barony on my owner's week.  Think I would have been out of luck unless I had insurance.
> 
> I may have to do the same thing with my 2nd week at Barony which is supposed to start on Sept. 16.  All depends on when they re-open and how much damage there is.
> 
> To check to see what is available for a re-trade:
> 
> Log into your II account
> At the top of the page select "My History"
> Select "Exchanges"
> Find the week you want to re-trade and select "Start Retrade" at the far right
> Select your dates and location(s) to see what is available
> 
> As long as this is your Marriott II account, there is no fee for the re-trade



Thanks for the tutorial. I wish it didn't have the 30 day restriction. Our options in the next 30 days are limited due to other commitments.


----------



## JIMinNC

aka Julie said:


> To check to see what is available for a re-trade:
> 
> Log into your II account
> At the top of the page select "My History"
> Select "Exchanges"
> Find the week you want to re-trade and select "Start Retrade" at the far right
> Select your dates and location(s) to see what is available
> 
> As long as this is your Marriott II account, there is no fee for the re-trade



One other question, I assume you can search for what is available without releasing your week first? If so, it might be nice to go online and just see the kind of stuff that is available. My inclination, though, is not to retrade if it looks like the HHI resorts will re-open even a day or two after our 9/15 check-in. Even salvaging 5 days in HHI is better than a retrade to somewhere we don't want to go.


----------



## aka Julie

JIMinNC said:


> One other question, I assume you can search for what is available without releasing your week first? If so, it might be nice to go online and just see the kind of stuff that is available. My inclination, though, is not to retrade if it looks like the HHI resorts will re-open even a day or two after our 9/15 check-in. Even salvaging 5 days in HHI is better than a retrade to somewhere we don't want to go.



Right -- you can start the re-trade process to see what's available without giving up your current reservation.  Just don't go through to the final step.

As you might suspect, the inventory is constantly changing since most of what shows up are cancellations.  Things get snapped up quick and you have to be vigilant and check often.

Our next reservation begins on 9/16.  I'll probably wait til Tuesday or Wednesday to see what, if any, damage HHI sustains before I decide if I'll re-trade the week.


----------



## Fairwinds

JIMinNC said:


> One other question, I assume you can search for what is available without releasing your week first? If so, it might be nice to go online and just see the kind of stuff that is available. My inclination, though, is not to retrade if it looks like the HHI resorts will re-open even a day or two after our 9/15 check-in. Even salvaging 5 days in HHI is better than a retrade to somewhere we don't want to go.



Correct. You can initiate the retrade process, search but not trade if nothing available


----------



## jstoeber

Just wondering about DC points reservations at damaged properties.  If the reservation is cancelled by Marriott due to damage, will they extend the life of 2017 points used to make the original reservation?


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

Does anybody have photos of the damage to the St. Thomas property and a description of the damage (both at the hotel and the timeshare)?


----------



## sb2313

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Does anybody have photos of the damage to the St. Thomas property and a description of the damage (both at the hotel and the timeshare)?


take a look at some of the mvci Facebook groups.  There are pics posted there along with some extensive descriptions of the damage.  Sounds like all checkins at the timeshare until early november are cancelled and the hotel will likely be closed until next year.


----------



## DaveNV

It's probably a bit late to mention it, but I'm hoping all affected by these storms are safe.  Real estate can be rebuilt, but people's lives may have a harder time being repaired. I officiated a wedding yesterday here in Washington, and some guests had flown in from Houston and New Orleans.  They said they were glad for the change of scenery, and to be away from the incredible rain for awhile.

Dave


----------



## UK Fan

jstoeber said:


> Just wondering about DC points reservations at damaged properties.  If the reservation is cancelled by Marriott due to damage, will they extend the life of 2017 points used to make the original reservation?


Not usually.


----------



## Weimaraner

This is an update on Facebook from a St Thomas MVCI guest. I normally wouldn't copy and paste from another site but I thought it best for others to read her story than my summary. I read another post on Facebook that Mr Marriott was behind getting St Thomas guests and workers to safety in Puerto Rico via boat. I am happy to see the resort was used as a shelter for residents and pets. It's good to see a major corporation with compassion.


----------



## NJMOM2

Our vacation adventure - We came home last night from Marco Island.  We were supposed to check out on Saturday and fly home today from Fort Myers.  We left there on Wednesday when we changed our airline flight to Saturday from Savannah, GA.  We were at a Marriott Fairfield Inn in Bluffton, SC and spent a nice day on Thursday in Hilton Head Island.  Then we were evacuated from there by noon on Friday.  At this point we realized that the two airline reservations we had out of Savannah were at two different times.  Of course there were no flights available for all four of us to fly on together.  I was not leaving my 82 year old mother behind for a later flight with her 80 year old sister. Once again we changed our airline flight to Charlotte, NC and took a connecting flight to D.C. then Newark, NJ.  Luckily we had rented a mini-van for the week so we had comfortable ride on our journey.  Now we have to figure out how to fill our the insurance forms.


----------



## JIMinNC

At 2:30pm the northern eye wall of Irma is just coming on shore right over Marco Island. They expect a 10-15 foot storm surge after the eye passes north. Winds up to 120 mph.


----------



## kds4

JIMinNC said:


> At 2:30pm the northern eye wall of Irma is just coming on shore right over Marco Island. They expect a 10-15 foot storm surge after the eye passes north. Winds up to 120 mph.


Any updates on Crystal Shores?


----------



## dioxide45

kds4 said:


> Any updates on Crystal Shores?


I think it is very early still. The eye passed directly over Marco Island and there are still storm surge warnings for the area and it is still under mandatory evacuation. We probably won't start to get our first pictures of footage from the area until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Old Hickory

Weimaraner said:


> This is an update on Facebook from a St Thomas MVCI guest. I normally wouldn't copy and paste from another site but I thought it best for others to read her story than my summary. I read another post on Facebook that Mr Marriott was behind getting St Thomas guests and workers to safety in Puerto Rico via boat. I am happy to see the resort was used as a shelter for residents and pets. It's good to see a major corporation with compassion.




Thanks for posting.


----------



## dmharris

We're to check into Grande Ocean on Hilton Head this Saturday.  I called the phone number on my Interval Confirmation Certificate.  It fed immediately into a crisis hotline.  Press 1 for Florida; Press 2 for Hilton Head (so far I'm impressed they're that organized).  The recorded message is that on Saturday, Hilton Head Marriott resorts were closed and evacuated and no staff is present.  The recording encouraged checking back.  I'm watching CNN and Charleston is now getting the effect, so I'll try tomorrow and report back to you dear friends.


----------



## SueDonJ

FYI the most current information on *Marriott's Crisis Hotline / 800-306-9506*

*As of 9AM 9/11/17, all Florida resorts*:  Hurricane Irma has passed all resorts, staff members are assessing damage.  If you've been evacuated or have upcoming reservations that may be impacted, monitor the hotline and

- Owners using their owned Weeks who have trip insurance, contact your provider.  Marriott is providing Travelex with all closure information.
- Members using DC Points, contact Owner Services at 888-682-4862
- Interval International exchangers, contact II directly at 800-622-1747
- All others, contact Customer Care at 800-860-9384

*As of 9AM, 9/10/17, all Hilton Head Island resorts*:  All resorts remain closed and unstaffed due to the mandatory evacuation.  Monitor the hotline and

- Owners, contact Owner Services at 800-845-4226
- Interval International exchangers, contact II directly at 800-622-1747
- All others, contact Customer Care at 800-860-9384

*All other resorts that may be impacted by Hurricane Irma*:  The resorts are operating normally at this time and the situation is being monitored.  If you leave your unit please take valuables and prescriptions with you just in case evacuation/closure is ordered while you're out.


----------



## JIMinNC

Based on the pictures being posted online at http://www.islandpacket.com it appears there is significant flooding on Hilton Head. Sea walls have been breached in Shelter Cove, Harbour Town, Palmetto Bay, Bluffton (docks destroyed). Hudson's Seafood dock is submerged. Some roads in Hilton Head Plantation and Sea Pines are under water. Singleton Beach Road under two-three feet of water. The marsh in the Hilton Head Resort has become an extension of the ocean. Just now on The Weather Channel, the mayor of Tybee Island, Georgia said the flooding was "significantly worse than Matthew." Also some photos of downed trees in Sea Pines, Shelter Cove, and elsewhere.


----------



## amycurl

I hope people heeded the evacuation and that everyone is safe. Flooding that is worse than Matthew...*sigh*


----------



## dmharris

JIMinNC said:


> Based on the pictures being posted online at http://www.islandpacket.com it appears there is significant flooding on Hilton Head. Sea walls have been breached in Shelter Cove, Harbour Town, Palmetto Bay, Bluffton (docks destroyed). Hudson's Seafood dock is submerged. Some roads in Hilton Head Plantation and Sea Pines are under water. Singleton Beach Road under two-three feet of water. The marsh in the Hilton Head Resort has become an extension of the ocean. Just now on The Weather Channel, the mayor of Tybee Island, Georgia said the flooding was "significantly worse than Matthew." Also some photos of downed trees in Sea Pines, Shelter Cove, and elsewhere.



Jim, I heard the same report on the Weather Channel.  The mayor said that like Matthew the flooding wasn't on the ocean side but the marsh side, so that's where all the places you named are getting their flood waters.  I'm hopeful that the ocean side resorts can open by the weekend.  We need this rest and vacation.  The forecast after today looks great!


----------



## JIMinNC

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Jose is still out there, and now some of the forecast  models are showing it threatening the SC or NC coast early next week.


----------



## aka Julie

JIMinNC said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Jose is still out there, and now some of the forecast  models are showing it threatening the SC or NC coast early next week.
> 
> View attachment 4736



Say it isn't so!


----------



## sb2313

JIMinNC said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Jose is still out there, and now some of the forecast  models are showing it threatening the SC or NC coast early next week.
> 
> View attachment 4736


As of now, looks like literally one of the dozens of possibilities shows it impacting the Carolinas so hopefully that doesn't come to pass.


----------



## dmharris

Jim, contain yourself.    If you hate being the bearer of bad news, then ...


----------



## windje2000

Useful link for HHI storm updates

https://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov/publicsafety/hurricane/stormupdates.cfm


----------



## SueDonJ

Thanks to those who wished us good luck with our home on HHI.  We've gotten word from a neighbor that we're in very good shape with only a few downed limbs and enough leafy debris to keep us busy for a few days next week.  That's definitely what I'd call good luck.


----------



## JIMinNC

sb2313 said:


> As of now, looks like literally one of the dozens of possibilities shows it impacting the Carolinas so hopefully that doesn't come to pass.



I agree. It's just something else for those of us with upcoming HHI check-ins to worry about 

The good news is, both of the two main forecast models used by NOAA - the European Model and the GFS -  show Jose taking another northward turn sometime after Saturday and missing the southeast coast, but this far out, the accuracy is not that good. So as I said, it's just something else to worry about...

I did read tonight that they are hopeful the island can re-open to residents and businesses Tuesday morning after the bridges are cleared as safe by SC DOT. Right now according to the Palmetto Electric web site, only about 2000 or so homes are still without power on HHI. Assuming the island infrastructure is in good shape and there is no more flooding at high tide tonight, I would think there would be economic incentive to try to get the island re-opened to tourists by the weekend to avoid two lost weekends of revenue. Hopefully there is no major water damage at the Marriott properties.


----------



## dmharris

And a full week of revenue for those who stay a week!


----------



## sb2313

JIMinNC said:


> I agree. It's just something else for those of us with upcoming HHI check-ins to worry about


I am right there with you, we have a sept 22 check in at Surfwatch so we are waiting for that update as the week goes on!


----------



## bazzap

This report relates primarily to the Reef hotel rather than the Cove resort in St Thomas, but it is very positive story of the actions taken in response to the damage and impact there
https://mic.com/articles/184362/you...s-generosity-during-hurricane-irma#.4I6j5Pt7O


----------



## pedro47

Hurricane Irma and OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach are there any reported damage to the resort?


----------



## JIMinNC

pedro47 said:


> Hurricane Irma and OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach are there any reported damage to the resort?



Myrtle Beach was not in the evacuation zone and I don't think they had any tropical storm warnings either. No mention of Myrtle in media, so I doubt there was much impact there. I don't think Oceanwatch closed at all.


----------



## dmharris

For anxious Hilton Head vacationers this next week, this Facebook page shows photos of the island:  https://www.facebook.com/TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC/


----------



## dmharris

And for those of us with reservations starting this weekend on the ocean side resorts, this is encouraging from a Town of Hilton Head Facebook post:  
*
Comments*



Lori Schrock How is the Coligny Plaza/beach area?
LikeShow more reactions
 · Reply · 12 hrs · EditedManage



Jordan James Coligny is fine. Went on the beach and everything!
LikeShow more reactions
 · Reply · 
1
 · 11 hrs


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

Aside from insurance, how do the budgets for these properties (e.g St. Thomas) reserve for massive damage to the buildings and grounds?  I wonder how much maintenance fees for direct owners and for D.C. Points owners will go up next year to cover the rebuild.......


----------



## dmharris

8:30 a.m. today is when the state of South Carolina is going to announce lifting evacuation order and Hilton Head will follow suit.


----------



## dmharris

Just heard from the Weather Channel, an official from Columbia, SC at 8:20 a.m. that the southern barrier islands are still closed.  Let's see what the rest of the day brings!  To pack or not to pack, that is the question!


----------



## chalee94

some HHI pics from late yesterday:

http://www.islandpacket.com/news/weather/hurricane/article172621731.html


----------



## dmharris

UPDATE: South Carolina Gov. Henry McMaster is expected to make an announcement at 10 a.m. Tuesday regarding re-entry. Beaufort County Sheriff P.J. Tanner will make an announcemenet directly after.


----------



## budnj

JIMinNC said:


> One other question, I assume you can search for what is available without releasing your week first? If so, it might be nice to go online and just see the kind of stuff that is available. My inclination, though, is not to retrade if it looks like the HHI resorts will re-open even a day or two after our 9/15 check-in. Even salvaging 5 days in HHI is better than a retrade to somewhere we don't want to go.


We got in this situation last year with Matthew. We were staying at Lakeshore, planning to move to Ocean Pointe. The afternoon before check-in got a call from interval stating that resort would be closed, and I could change res to something else. Logged in to Interval, made an exchange for something that we could use but didn't really want. Then, kept retrading (~12 times) till we got something (Barony) in April. Kept thinking there would be a limit on retrades, but we didn't see one. Also, no fees with these retrades.


----------



## windje2000

windje2000 said:


> Useful link for HHI storm updates
> 
> https://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov/publicsafety/hurricane/stormupdates.cfm


Per this link HHI evac order lifted


----------



## rylan

Not sure and I'm interested in that also, as an owner of 2 weeks at MFC.  I know our maint fees has reserves, but they are for planned goods replacement.



NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Aside from insurance, how do the budgets for these properties (e.g St. Thomas) reserve for massive damage to the buildings and grounds?  I wonder how much maintenance fees for direct owners and for D.C. Points owners will go up next year to cover the rebuild.......


----------



## JIMinNC

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Aside from insurance, how do the budgets for these properties (e.g St. Thomas) reserve for massive damage to the buildings and grounds?  I wonder how much maintenance fees for direct owners and for D.C. Points owners will go up next year to cover the rebuild.......



I think the post below from earlier in this thread answers the question. Basically for "named" storms there is usually a large deductible based on the value of the insured property. Insurance covers everything over the deductible. After Hurricane Matthew, there was a one time special assessment at the Hilton Head resorts to cover the repairs and stuff that had to be paid out of pocket due to the deductible. I would assume in St. Thomas it would be similar in that they would assess for the deductible and insurance would cover the rest. While the damage in St Thomas sounds like it was more severe than what HHI experienced last year, once the deductible is covered by the owners, the insurance company would do the heavy lifting. Premiums may go up, impacting future maintenance fees.



SueDonJ said:


> This is how I understand it works at the US resorts -
> 
> They carry two types at each resort, basic with a $ deductible amount and catastrophic with a % deductible.  Generally, the "Insurance" line item in the Annual Budgets includes the premiums for both types, and, the deductible in reserve for the basic.  The catastrophic deductible isn't in reserve (except where it's mandated by law and/or the owners vote in favor of "fully-funded" reserves) because catastrophic events can't be predicted and their associated costs can't be estimated.  It's a matter of opinion but mine is that I don't want MVW collecting and keeping 5%, 10%, whatever % of the resort's total value in reserve to cover the deductible for insurance that may never have a claim against it.
> 
> Following Hurricane Matthew last year the catastrophic coverage kicked in for the SC resorts, and then the MF's after the storm included a "Disaster Recovery" line item to cover the deductible for the claim.  Each resort had its own issues to deal with so the deductible amounts varied, for examples a Barony Week was assessed $75 and a SurfWatch 2BR Week was assessed $46.89.  (Notably, MVW did not include this line item in its percentage-based calculation of its Management Fee.)


----------



## SueDonJ

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Aside from insurance, how do the budgets for these properties (e.g St. Thomas) reserve for massive damage to the buildings and grounds?  I wonder how much maintenance fees for direct owners and for D.C. Points owners will go up next year to cover the rebuild.......



Post #23 in this thread from JiminNC:
_"If it's a "named storm" insurance deductibles shift from being a fixed amount to a percentage of the value of the structure being insured. A neighbor of ours has a house in Hilton Head and his deductible is like $500 or $1000 for normal storms like thunderstorms, hailstorms, tornados, etc. But for a "named storm" the deductibles skyrocket and are based on a percentage of the value. That was the issue with Marriott after Matthew. The assessments were to cover the huge deductible."
_
Post #24 from me:
_"This is how I understand it [insurance] works at the US resorts -
They carry two types at each resort, basic with a $ deductible amount and catastrophic with a % deductible. Generally, the "Insurance" line item in the Annual Budgets includes the premiums for both types, and, the deductible in reserve for the basic. The catastrophic deductible isn't in reserve (except where it's mandated by law and/or the owners vote in favor of "fully-funded" reserves) because catastrophic events can't be predicted and their associated costs can't be estimated. It's a matter of opinion but mine is that I don't want MVW collecting and keeping 5%, 10%, whatever % of the resort's total value in reserve to cover the deductible for insurance that may never have a claim against it.

Following Hurricane Matthew last year the catastrophic coverage kicked in for the SC resorts, and then the MF's after the storm included a "Disaster Recovery" line item to cover the deductible for the claim. Each resort had its own issues to deal with so the deductible amounts varied, for examples a Barony Week was assessed $75 and a SurfWatch 2BR Week was assessed $46.89. (Notably, MVW did not include this line item in its percentage-based calculation of its Management Fee.)"
_
I would imagine it works similarly at the Caribbean resorts but the specifics must comply with local laws/regulations so this is a good question for your Board.  If they follow the pattern other resort boards have taken after one-off events that impact MF's, they'll be proactive in notifying Owners as they're able to assess the damage.  It's probably a good idea to give them some time to do that before blitzing them with questions.

Last year DC Trust Points owners didn't see any Hurricane Matthew-related costs in their MF's because they'd been approved and invoiced prior to the storm.  I would expect that this year's accounting will reflect the "Disaster Recovery" fee assessed to the Matthew-impacted Weeks that have been conveyed to the Trust, but the per-Point/Beneficial Interest amount spread over the entirety of Trust conveyances shouldn't make all that much of a difference.

***
There are other governing docs provisions and financial ramifications which would come into play if resorts sustain so much damage that a major rebuild or permanent closure is being considered, including special voting measures and quorum requirements unique to each resort.  Thankfully it doesn't appear that any MVW resorts are facing that right now.


----------



## JIMinNC

No major change to the Marriott hotline recording as of 3:30pm on September 12. Says all Hilton Head MVC resorts remain closed, and on site teams are assessing damage and when the resorts will be able to open to arrivals.


----------



## bazzap

Having read over recent days that St Kitts fortunately missed any major damage, I was very surprised and therefore sad to just read this update from MVC 15 minutes ago.

Tropical Weather Update: Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club remains closed. The onsite teams are working to further assess the damage to the resort and determine when we will be able to reopen for arrivals. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority.  For more information, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506.
https://www.facebook.com/MarriottsStKittsBeachClub/posts/1455593171221609


----------



## JIMinNC

Barry, 

That's the same exact wording of the Hilton Head update, so that is just probably the standard wording being used by corporate until they make a specific determination on re-opening. Even if the basic resort structure escaped unscathed in St Kitts, all it takes is a little water intrusion to require repairs that could take a few weeks. They may also be waiting on the island itself to be willing to accept tourists after infrastructure damage.


----------



## dmharris

Since all Marriott Hilton Head employees had to evacuate, I'm sure it will take a day to just get back there and another to assess the damage.


----------



## UK Fan

Update from CS Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/MarriottsCrystalShores/posts/1544045132305952


----------



## bazzap

JIMinNC said:


> Barry,
> 
> That's the same exact wording of the Hilton Head update, so that is just probably the standard wording being used by corporate until they make a specific determination on re-opening. Even if the basic resort structure escaped unscathed in St Kitts, all it takes is a little water intrusion to require repairs that could take a few weeks. They may also be waiting on the island itself to be willing to accept tourists after infrastructure damage.


That makes sense.
I guess I was just surprised after reading several days of very positive reports about the island and resort to hear for the first time that there were any closures.
I hadn't previously heard of any real impact on tourists or on travelling to the island, rather I had been hearing about the relief efforts St Kitts had been sending to Saba and other islands.
I will keep eyes and ears open for further news.


----------



## dmharris

I just received this email from the Grande Ocean general manager:






*Dear Owners and Guests*,

Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Marriott's Grande Ocean is currently closed. We are working to further assess the damage to the resort and determine when we will be able to reopen for arrivals.

As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority. A hotline for Owners and guests has been established and we will continue to update as we know more about the state of the property. Please contact the resort's hotline at 800-306-9506 (press option 2 to select Hilton Head from the menu) to obtain the most current information.

For Owners and guests who may need to either cancel or otherwise modify their vacation plans as a result of this situation, please note the following:


*Marriott Vacation Club® Owners using their ownership week(s): *Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club will be providing any closure information to Travelex.
*Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Owners using Vacation Club Points:* Please contact Marriott Vacation Club® Owner Services at 888-682-4862 to discuss available options.
*Interval International Exchange Guests: *Please contact Interval International directly at 800-622-1747 to discuss available options.
All other guests may contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care at 800-860-9384 for assistance with your upcoming vacation.

Thank you for understanding,

Massimo Santangelo
General Manager
Marriott's Grande Ocean


----------



## aka Julie

I got the same email from the GM at Barony.  I've already retraded my upcoming week.  Didn't want to take the chance things might not be open by the weekend.



dmharris said:


> I just received this email from the Grande Ocean general manager:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Owners and Guests*,
> 
> Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, Marriott's Grande Ocean is currently closed. We are working to further assess the damage to the resort and determine when we will be able to reopen for arrivals.
> 
> As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests and associates is a top priority. A hotline for Owners and guests has been established and we will continue to update as we know more about the state of the property. Please contact the resort's hotline at 800-306-9506 (press option 2 to select Hilton Head from the menu) to obtain the most current information.
> 
> For Owners and guests who may need to either cancel or otherwise modify their vacation plans as a result of this situation, please note the following:
> 
> 
> *Marriott Vacation Club® Owners using their ownership week(s): *Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club will be providing any closure information to Travelex.
> *Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Owners using Vacation Club Points:* Please contact Marriott Vacation Club® Owner Services at 888-682-4862 to discuss available options.
> *Interval International Exchange Guests: *Please contact Interval International directly at 800-622-1747 to discuss available options.
> All other guests may contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care at 800-860-9384 for assistance with your upcoming vacation.
> 
> Thank you for understanding,
> 
> Massimo Santangelo
> General Manager
> Marriott's Grande Ocean


----------



## UK Fan

FYI

Here is a link that you can use to zoom in to see some of the damage on Marco Island.  


https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/irma/index.html


----------



## sb2313

Wow. They will not be reopening anytime soon.


----------



## samara64

Crystal Shores was for sure impacted. We stayed in the building to the right side.


----------



## sb2313

For Hilton head, there is a very interesting comment on the Facebook page for barony(which has the same copy and past message as all HHi MVCI) as they note that they were able to check into the Marriott hotel on Hilton head today with no problem. So hopefully this means the timeshares opening sooner than later.


----------



## gblotter

Inside story on the Marriott evacuation of 620 guests on St Thomas USVI.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/micahs...s-stranded-by-irma-on-st-thomas/#1f3f52e1654a


----------



## nanceetom

gblotter said:


> Inside story on the Marriott evacuation of 620 guests on St Thomas USVI.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/micahs...s-stranded-by-irma-on-st-thomas/#1f3f52e1654a


----------



## nanceetom

Just received a call from Martiott surfwatch, HH .  Trying to set up a presentation.  They said they are having done check/ins this Friday, and the other HH properties are reopening this Saturday.


----------



## aka Julie

nanceetom said:


> Just received a call from Martiott surfwatch, HH .  Trying to set up a presentation.  They said they are having done check/ins this Friday, and the other HH properties are reopening this Saturday.



Thanks for the update


----------



## Numismatist

Marriott Frenchman's Cove/Reef/Morningstar on recent flyover...
You can see a sailboat crashed on the Cove beach.


----------



## Fasttr

Hilton Head Hotline 800-306-9506 Option 2 was just updated.  Different re-opening info for specific HHI resorts is now available.

Sounds like Heritage Club opening Friday
Grande Ocean and SurfWatch opening Saturday
... and others still unknown.


----------



## JIMinNC

Here are the dates per the hotline recording:

Heritage Club - Friday Sept 15

Grande Ocean and Surfwatch - Saturday Sept 16

Barony, Monarch, Harbor Club, Harbour Point and Sunset Point are still closed and opening TBD


----------



## bazzap

Some very good news
Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club will be re-opening on Friday, September 15. We are excited to welcome guests back. For more information, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506.
https://www.facebook.com/MarriottsStKittsBeachClub/posts/1456430491137877


----------



## sawhaley

Numismatist said:


> Marriott Frenchman's Cove/Reef/Morningstar on recent flyover...
> You can see a sailboat crashed on the Cove beach.



It's so hard to tell from the picture, but other than the boat on the beach, The Cove appears to have weathered the storm fairly well.  Anyone have any better information?  I've been scouring the interwebs for pictures, but I'm just not seeing anything posted.


----------



## JIMinNC

Just FYI now that opening dates have been announced for Grande Ocean, Surfwatch, and Heritage Club...for anyone planning to drive to Hilton Head over the next few days, you should keep track of traffic on whatever traffic/maps app you use and plan your drive accordingly. Right now all of the traffic heading back to Florida has southbound I-95 showing as "orange" or "red" on Google Maps from I-26 all the way to the Georgia line (86 miles). Traffic also appears stop and go on I-26 between I-77 and I-95 (about 50 miles or so). Hopefully by Saturday things will thin out some as people get back to their homes in Florida. It was equally bad yesterday afternoon when I checked, although this morning at around 9 or 10 am it was only slow in a few spots. Not sure how much gasoline is being depleted along I-95, but planning your fuel stops to avoid the busiest areas could be important.


----------



## merriot

Also, for those interested in Ocean Pointe...they are closed through the 22nd of Sept...we are supposed to check in Sept. 24...just heard via the hotline phone number they sustained some damage and are closed through the 22nd...wondering what to do...also heard today some friends are on their way back to their Boynton Beach apartment and they have power, etc.   Anyone hear anything about Ocean Pointe?


----------



## SueDonJ

JIMinNC said:


> Just FYI now that opening dates have been announced for Grande Ocean, Surfwatch, and Heritage Club...for anyone planning to drive to Hilton Head over the next few days, you should keep track of traffic on whatever traffic/maps app you use and plan your drive accordingly. Right now all of the traffic heading back to Florida has southbound I-95 showing as "orange" or "red" on Google Maps from I-26 all the way to the Georgia line (86 miles). Traffic also appears stop and go on I-26 between I-77 and I-95 (about 50 miles or so). Hopefully by Saturday things will thin out some as people get back to their homes in Florida. It was equally bad yesterday afternoon when I checked, although this morning at around 9 or 10 am it was only slow in a few spots. Not sure how much gasoline is being depleted along I-95, but planning your fuel stops to avoid the busiest areas could be important.



Thanks, Jim.  We're heading down Sun/Mon and will make sure to keep an eye on things the closer we get to HHI.


----------



## Superchief

Based on the picture, it appears that the beachfront building at Marco Island is falling over. Am I seeing this correctly? This would be a major catastrophe since those villas are the prime units on the property. This building is much older and was formerly a Radisson Hotel, so perhaps the construction standards weren't strong enough to withstand hurricanes. This is a real shame and I feel sorry for owners and employees. This is a very well run property and was looking forward to their significant expansion and upgrade. I hope the leaning building is just an 'illusion'.


----------



## dioxide45

Superchief said:


> Based on the picture, it appears that the beachfront building at Marco Island is falling over. Am I seeing this correctly? This would be a major catastrophe since those villas are the prime units on the property. This building is much older and was formerly a Radisson Hotel, so perhaps the construction standards weren't strong enough to withstand hurricanes. This is a real shame and I feel sorry for owners and employees. This is a very well run property and was looking forward to their significant expansion and upgrade. I hope the leaning building is just an 'illusion'.


I think that is just the perspective from a satellite shot. If it were, you would see some destruction to the ocean side building that is perpendicular to the gulf. There is no damage there.


----------



## JIMinNC

Superchief said:


> Based on the picture, it appears that the beachfront building at Marco Island is falling over. Am I seeing this correctly? This would be a major catastrophe since those villas are the prime units on the property. This building is much older and was formerly a Radisson Hotel, so perhaps the construction standards weren't strong enough to withstand hurricanes. This is a real shame and I feel sorry for owners and employees. This is a very well run property and was looking forward to their significant expansion and upgrade. I hope the leaning building is just an 'illusion'.



It's most certainly an "illusion" or artifact of the way the aerial photos were shot and stitched together. It you look at the original photos in the link in post #100 and zoom in on Crystal Shores, you can even see what appears to be part of another building sorta fading away just north of the back building. These shots appear to be taken from an airplane with multiple flights based on some of the notations under the "downloads" menu on the NOAA web page (it allows you to download images from Sept 11 Flight 1, Sept 11 Flight 2, Sept 12, etc). Looks like there were two sets of images of Crystal Shores that were stitched together poorly.


----------



## dioxide45

There is definitively damage to the back building at Crystal Shores. If you zoom way in, you can see what appears to be metal sheeting on the ground in front of the building. Is this perhaps just some roofing flashing that was at one time on top of the building for cosmetic purposes? You can see some of it still up there, though not in the right place.


----------



## billymach4

sawhaley said:


> It's so hard to tell from the picture, but other than the boat on the beach, The Cove appears to have weathered the storm fairly well.  Anyone have any better information?  I've been scouring the interwebs for pictures, but I'm just not seeing anything posted.




Errr... Hmm.. Take a closer look at the tree's and landscape. All of the vegetation has been stripped of foliage and leaves. 

Also look at the color of the water in what used to be the swimming pools. Would you swim in a green algae pool at a luxury resort? I don't think so. Maybe the buildings held up. But there is most definitely damage.


----------



## dioxide45

billymach4 said:


> Errr... Hmm.. Take a closer look at the tree's and landscape. All of the vegetation has been stripped of foliage and leaves.
> 
> Also look at the color of the water in what used to be the swimming pools. Would you swim in a green algae pool at a luxury resort? I don't think so. Maybe the buildings held up. But there is most definitely damage.


I haven't seen as many photos from St Thomas, but St Thomas is pretty much stripped of vegetation. There are no green leaves on anything. The color of the water is more probably just dirt and foliage that has been blown in. It will all have to be cleaned and will probably take weeks. The trees will be replaced or will grow back over time, but the island won't look the same for several years.


----------



## billymach4

This may have been mentioned already. I am watching and hearing on the cable news that there are many reports of looting, gangs with machete's, hold ups. Very disappointed in the actions of the local citizens of these islands. Is this what they are really made of? Is this how they behave when nobody is looking. Not sure I will be patronizing these places due to their hidden agenda.


----------



## dioxide45

billymach4 said:


> This may have been mentioned already. I am watching and hearing on the cable news that there are many reports of looting, gangs with machete's, hold ups. Very disappointed in the actions of the local citizens of these islands. Is this what they are really made of? Is this how they behave when nobody is looking. Not sure I will be patronizing these places due to their hidden agenda.


I had read about that on Saint Martin/Sint Maarten. Not sure that the USVI has had as big of an issue, though thefts and looting had been reported on St John. The problem is that no one was looking. The local police force was not prepared and overwhelmed. Unfortunately people in desperate situations can do the unspeakable, especially in places like Saint Martin where there was a total loss of government infrastructure, no food, no water and no electricity. It left people with no hope. I don't condone any of these actions, but I also I don't ever want to be in their shoes in the same fight for survival.


----------



## Fasttr

billymach4 said:


> This may have been mentioned already. I am watching and hearing on the cable news that there are many reports of looting, gangs with machete's, hold ups. Very disappointed in the actions of the local citizens of these islands. Is this what they are really made of? Is this how they behave when nobody is looking. Not sure I will be patronizing these places due to their hidden agenda.





dioxide45 said:


> Unfortunately people in desperate situations can do the unspeakable, especially in places like Saint Martin where there was a total loss of government infrastructure, no food, no water and no electricity. It left people with no hope. I don't condone any of these actions, but I also I don't ever want to be in their shoes in the same fight for survival.


Agreed dioxide45...in a much less severe situation here in usually calm and civil Connecticut a few years back when a major snowstorm caused major extended power outages across the state for a week or more in some areas, when a few gas stations here and there had their power restored and the long lines started where people were waiting hours to get gas for their home generators, etc....fights broke out, knifings, etc, etc. all over getting gas.  Portable home generators were being stolen right from peoples yards while in operation.  And that was just from being out of power for a week.  No major damage to homes and no lack of food like these folks are experiencing.

There is a very thin line between control and chaos in situations like this, and there is little difference in how some people react whether on an island in the Caribbean or in little old Connecticut, USA.


----------



## amycurl

Fasttr said:


> There is a very thin line between control and chaos in situations like this, and there is little difference in how some people react whether on an island in the Caribbean or in little old Connecticut, USA.



Or in any place where you have a huge disparity in wealth, and, therefore, in the means to prepare and rebound from disasters. But I think it's a disproportionate response to call what happened a "hidden agenda" on behalf of "the local citizens." Tragic, disappointing, heartbreaking, scary, yes....but not a "hidden agenda" on behalf of all full-time residents. I would say that the vast majority of "local citizens" responded by trying to help their neighbors as much as they could in a world that was turned upside down.


----------



## JIMinNC

dioxide45 said:


> I had read about that on Saint Martin/Sint Maarten. Not sure that the USVI has had as big of an issue, though thefts and looting had been reported on St John. The problem is that no one was looking. The local police force was not prepared and overwhelmed. Unfortunately people in desperate situations can do the unspeakable, especially in places like Saint Martin where there was a total loss of government infrastructure, no food, no water and no electricity. It left people with no hope. I don't condone any of these actions, but I also I don't ever want to be in their shoes in the same fight for survival.





Fasttr said:


> Agreed dioxide45...in a much less severe situation here in usually calm and civil Connecticut a few years back when a major snowstorm caused major extended power outages across the state for a week or more in some areas, when a few gas stations here and there had their power restored and the long lines started where people were waiting hours to get gas for their home generators, etc....fights broke out, knifings, etc, etc. all over getting gas.  Portable home generators were being stolen right from peoples yards while in operation.  And that was just from being out of power for a week.  No major damage to homes and no lack of food like these folks are experiencing.
> 
> There is a very thin line between control and chaos in situations like this, and there is little difference in how some people react whether on an island in the Caribbean or in little old Connecticut, USA.





amycurl said:


> Or in any place where you have a huge disparity in wealth, and, therefore, in the means to prepare and rebound from disasters. But I think it's a disproportionate response to call what happened a "hidden agenda" on behalf of "the local citizens." Tragic, disappointing, heartbreaking, scary, yes....but not a "hidden agenda" on behalf of all full-time residents. I would say that the vast majority of "local citizens" responded by trying to help their neighbors as much as they could in a world that was turned upside down.



Agreed with all of this...not to condone the looting and violence by a few bad actors, but desperation can also have a very powerful impact on normally law-abiding people as well. I heard something in a segment tonight on cable news that was about another topic entirely, but which applies to this situation -- we don't really realize how fragile our civilization really is, and how easy it can be to lose the structure, respect, and civility that we all often take for granted. When something like this happens, some may become desperate for their survival, while others see it as an opportunity to take advantage of the sudden lack of services and structure and do bad things.


----------



## taterhed

Agree with previous posters:  the blackouts in our great nation have spawned nights of looting and violence.  It's not just a  'third world' phenomenon....

http://www.businessinsider.com/blac...-parking-lot-at-this-time-of-the-afternoon-20


----------



## Fairwinds

My thoughts and prayers are with the victims of the criminals. I don't care about the criminals desperation. I'm sure they are the few. Every one there is desperate, but not to the point of dying if they don't rob others. These are not good people driven to do bad. They are wolves waiting for the opportunity provided by the storm. It's much harder to protect yourself from a huicane than it is a wolf. I hope that if the thug picks up a machete, he finds his would be victim prepared.


----------



## Fairwinds

If it occurs In the USVI I hope the good people are prepared in spite of the foolish and misguided government that is supposed to protect them and ensure the "fragile civilization" survives. I don't know if there was any action taken on the order but I find this disturbing:

http://www.snopes.com/virgin-islands-order-seizure-weapons-irma/


----------



## chuck1955

billymach4 said:


> Errr... Hmm.. Take a closer look at the tree's and landscape. All of the vegetation has been stripped of foliage and leaves.
> 
> Also look at the color of the water in what used to be the swimming pools. Would you swim in a green algae pool at a luxury resort? I don't think so. Maybe the buildings held up. But there is most definitely damage.


As Dioxide also said, the vegetation will grow back quickly without a lot of human help although we can't really tell how many palm trees when down - they will need replanting.  We were in St. T in 1994 and then returned in 2001 and were a little shocked by what we saw after the 1995 and 1999? hurricanes - there were few palms over 8' tall.  Marriott had just taken over the hotel which we stayed at in 2001 which I think had a number over issues from the previous hurricanes.  

The Cove does seem to be in good shape over all - not sure when this picture was taken but there does seem to be a lot of cars parked at both the Cove and hotel - maybe residents still using it for shelter or rental cars left by guests since the airport was not open to take them back?

Don't think anyone is planning to swim in the pools anytime soon, plenty of time to get them ready providing no other damage.  The Morningside Beach looks heavily eroded though, could have some impact on the walkway down.  We have a trip scheduled to the Cove in November so hoping that they do reopen then.

Chuck


----------



## NboroGirl

UK Fan said:


> FYI
> 
> Here is a link that you can use to zoom in to see some of the damage on Marco Island.
> 
> https://storms.ngs.noaa.gov/storms/irma/index.html



It shows not just Marco Island, but a lot of Florida.  I wonder when exactly this satellite photo was taken.  I was hoping it would be updated regularly but it's the same every day.


----------



## sawhaley

billymach4 said:


> Errr... Hmm.. Take a closer look at the tree's and landscape. All of the vegetation has been stripped of foliage and leaves.
> 
> Also look at the color of the water in what used to be the swimming pools. Would you swim in a green algae pool at a luxury resort? I don't think so. Maybe the buildings held up. But there is most definitely damage.


Landscaping and cleanup is easy to fix, and required after every storm, even just a bad southern thunderstorm.  I was definitely speaking of structural damage.


----------



## JIMinNC

NboroGirl said:


> It shows not just Marco Island, but a lot of Florida.  I wonder when exactly this satellite photo was taken.  I was hoping it would be updated regularly but it's the same every day.



I don't think it's a satellite photo. If you look at the top of the NOAA web page under "Downloads" you will see there are listings for Sept 11 Flight 1, Sept 11 Flight 2, Sept 12 Flight 1, etc. These appear to be damage assessment photos taken from aircraft. I used to volunteer as a pilot for the Civil Air Patrol, and we flew many damage assessment photo flights after hurricanes along the North Carolina coast. These though, appear to be more specialized photos taken by an aircraft with more sophisticated geographic mapping cameras.





Satellite imagery can't usually respond to natural disasters like this in a timely fashion. The places these geo-photo satellites can photograph are dictated by the orbit of those satellites. They are constantly moving at 17,000+ mph and only pass briefly over a given spot. As the earth rotates under them, over time, they will pass over much of the earth, but it may take months or years for a satellite to pass over most of the earth. That is why the International Space Station (our largest man-made satellite) can be seen in different spots every night - the orbit is always the same, but different parts of the earth are passing under the ISS on different evenings.

There does appear to be new imagery online compared to yesterday. A slightly different angle, but you can see the photo stitching software is still having a problem lining up the  buildings at Crystal Shores. You can see the misalignment in the building that is perpendicular to the beach, but farthest from the beach.


----------



## JIMinNC

Fairwinds said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with the victims of the criminals. I don't care about the criminals desperation. I'm sure they are the few. Every one there is desperate, but not to the point of dying if they don't rob others. These are not good people driven to do bad. They are wolves waiting for the opportunity provided by the storm. It's much harder to protect yourself from a huicane than it is a wolf. I hope that if the thug picks up a machete, he finds his would be victim prepared.



Valid point that the majority of the violence is probably perpetrated by bad actors using the loss of infrastructure and government services to their advantage to do bad stuff. I've edited my comment above accordingly to reflect that not all desperate people resort to crime.


----------



## windje2000

MONARCH UPDATE

FWIW  A call to MVIC Customer Care (an oxymoron, I know) revealed that Monarch sustained damage and will likely be closed through September 22.  (I called because I got a Vacation Planning questionaire regarding our stay starting September 16, and was hopeful resort would be opening then.  I guess they have time for that baloney, but not update the Hotline with hard information.)

MVIC not sharing this information with those of us with reservations covering these weeks, which would have allowed us to make alternate plans, is unprofessional, to say the least.


----------



## aka Julie

windje2000 said:


> MONARCH UPDATE
> 
> FWIW  A call to MVIC Customer Care (an oxymoron, I know) revealed that Monarch sustained damage and will likely be closed through September 22.  (I called because I got a Vacation Planning questionaire regarding our stay starting September 16, and was hopeful resort would be opening then.  I guess they have time for that baloney, but not update the Hotline with hard information.)
> 
> MVIC not sharing this information with those of us with reservations covering these weeks, which would have allowed us to make alternate plans, is unprofessional, to say the least.



I just listened to the Sept. 14, 5:00 pm update.

All but Monarch and Harbour Pointe will open this coming weekend.  Although Barony is a partial opening.


----------



## JIMinNC

See this new thread I just started on what just happened this afternoon to our Interval Exchange to Grande Ocean for this next week.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...l-cancelled-our-grande-ocean-exchange.262411/

I started it as a separate thread since it's more about my specific situation than what's going on with Irma at the MVC resorts. I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## merriot

Marriott Ocean Pointe is closed through at least Sept.22 according to latest info from the hotline this morning at 11...since we don't know how the roads, restaurants, and  recovery will progress in the resort's surrounding areas, we're tired of second guessing and cancelled our reservation and air travel...unfortunately, our points go into holding and there aren't too many choices...


----------



## Superchief

I'm surprised that Ocean Pointe is still closed because I haven't seen any information that there was significant damage in West Palm Beach area. Has anyone heard what type of damage Ocean Pointe has suffered? We will be there at the end of October. I wonder if Oceana Palms is also closed. 


merriot said:


> Marriott Ocean Pointe is closed through at least Sept.22 according to latest info from the hotline this morning at 11...since we don't know how the roads, restaurants, and  recovery will progress in the resort's surrounding areas, we're tired of second guessing and cancelled our reservation and air travel...unfortunately, our points go into holding and there aren't too many choices...


----------



## Superchief

JIMinNC said:


> I don't think it's a satellite photo. If you look at the top of the NOAA web page under "Downloads" you will see there are listings for Sept 11 Flight 1, Sept 11 Flight 2, Sept 12 Flight 1, etc. These appear to be damage assessment photos taken from aircraft. I used to volunteer as a pilot for the Civil Air Patrol, and we flew many damage assessment photo flights after hurricanes along the North Carolina coast. These though, appear to be more specialized photos taken by an aircraft with more sophisticated geographic mapping cameras.
> 
> View attachment 4759
> 
> Satellite imagery can't usually respond to natural disasters like this in a timely fashion. The places these geo-photo satellites can photograph are dictated by the orbit of those satellites. They are constantly moving at 17,000+ mph and only pass briefly over a given spot. As the earth rotates under them, over time, they will pass over much of the earth, but it may take months or years for a satellite to pass over most of the earth. That is why the International Space Station (our largest man-made satellite) can be seen in different spots every night - the orbit is always the same, but different parts of the earth are passing under the ISS on different evenings.
> 
> There does appear to be new imagery online compared to yesterday. A slightly different angle, but you can see the photo stitching software is still having a problem lining up the  buildings at Crystal Shores. You can see the misalignment in the building that is perpendicular to the beach, but farthest from the beach.
> 
> View attachment 4755


Jim, We are very fortunate that someone with your expertise is a major contributor to TUG. I am now more hopeful that Crystal Shores didn't experience major damage. I really enjoy staying in the original ocean front building and appreciate the staff at the resort.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

I spoke with MVCI today on an unrelated matter and the agent told me, in response to my question about St Thomas, that while there was some minor structural damage, they hope to have the resort back up and running by Nov 1.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Deleted.  Duplicate posted in error.



.


----------



## pedro47

How did OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach,SC  fair after the hurricane? Mixed reports from local tv news & local newspapers reporting some said North Myrtle Beach experience some flooding and trees damage. However some sources, have stated that the City of MB were able to clean up everything up after the hurricane after a couple days.

What is the true story?


----------



## jhac007

Superchief said:


> I'm surprised that Ocean Pointe is still closed because I haven't seen any information that there was significant damage in West Palm Beach area. Has anyone heard what type of damage Ocean Pointe has suffered? We will be there at the end of October. I wonder if Oceana Palms is also closed.



*I received this info on 9/13 on the Ocean Pointe News Group:*

 OP owners,
Tonight the Board received an e-mail from the Marriott regional VP indicating:
1  Some water intrusion in SE facing villas
2  Damage to roofs
3  Significant landscape damage throughout
4  Only partial power on property and no indication from the local utility as to when we will have full power
5  No guests on property
6  No date offered as to when the resort will reopen
7  Clean up is in process
8  More issues may yet be found.

Continued patience is still required.  Needless to say, OP is not the only property the management company is dealing with at this time.
I will post more when I know more.

Good wishes,

Julie Parmegiani

*This report was on 9/15:*

Fellow owners,
A few things......
All staff members are safe.
The resort hopes to allow guests back starting 9/23/17 but NOTHING is certain until the property is fully evaluated for damage and repaired as needed. Full electricity was just restored today.
DO NOT CALL THE RESORT.  Nobody will answer.  Call Marriott Owner Services for information, especially regarding upcoming stays.
I most likely will not post again until we are ready to open.  Patience is essential as well as appreciation for all our staff is facing.  Needless to say, OP is not the only Marriott property to need corporate assistance.  I am MOST grateful for the quality of the response we have received and their continued dedication to OP.

Good wishes,
Julie Parmegiani


__._,_.___

Posted by: julieparm@optonline.net


----------



## hangloose

jhac007 said:


> *I received this info on 9/13 on the Ocean Pointe News Group:*



How do I get on the Ocean Pointe newsgroup?


----------



## dioxide45

hangloose said:


> How do I get on the Ocean Pointe newsgroup?


https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/OPnewsgroup/info

You will have to request to join and be approved by the group moderator.


----------



## Xpat

Superchief said:


> Jim, We are very fortunate that someone with your expertise is a major contributor to TUG. I am now more hopeful that Crystal Shores didn't experience major damage. I really enjoy staying in the original ocean front building and appreciate the staff at the resort.



Eagle's Nest (I'm also an HGVC member) just up the road from Crystal Shores has reported significant damage - check out the property updates on http://eaglesnest.hgvc.com - Doesn't mean Crystal Shores suffered the same fate... CS looks like a more solid building so I'm hopeful too.


----------



## Superchief

I tried to get an update regarding the resort properties on the MVC website but really didn't find much information. I don't understand why they don't use the owners website to provide updated damage information regarding each resort. This would allow us to make informed decisions regarding upcoming reservations. Not all of us are on the facebook and newsgroups sites. Since I own multiple resorts, I would prefer to use the owners website as a 'go to' source. This seems to be a real problem area and opportunity for MVC.


----------



## mrssbw

Superchief said:


> I tried to get an update regarding the resort properties on the MVC website but really didn't find much information. I don't understand why they don't use the owners website to provide updated damage information regarding each resort. This would allow us to make informed decisions regarding upcoming reservations. Not all of us are on the facebook and newsgroups sites. Since I own multiple resorts, I would prefer to use the owners website as a 'go to' source. This seems to be a real problem area and opportunity for MVC.


I could not agree more - they clearly only care about themselves


----------



## chuck1955

Superchief said:


> I tried to get an update regarding the resort properties on the MVC website but really didn't find much information. I don't understand why they don't use the owners website to provide updated damage information regarding each resort. This would allow us to make informed decisions regarding upcoming reservations. Not all of us are on the facebook and newsgroups sites. Since I own multiple resorts, I would prefer to use the owners website as a 'go to' source. This seems to be a real problem area and opportunity for MVC.


The reason is that the facebook and newsgroup sites are run by owners and interested parties, and not by Marriott employees, meaning that Marriott is not responsible for what is posted there.  Anything put on the MVCI site would be an official Marriott statement for which they would be 100% accountable for, something corporate lawyers cannot tolerate due to the potential liability exposure.  Since there is a lot of money tied up with our vacation portfolios, any "official" statement that could cause someone to schedule, cancel, change, or forfeit a purchase or sale could potentially cause Marriott a major headache.  As such, only non-debatable facts are posted, i.e. "the resort is currently closed due to damage from hurricane Irma" without speculating on future openings or specific damage.  The private news groups only contain info provided as 2nd or 3rd party, and never directly by Marriott.  This is unfortunate, but are the rules corporations live under as part of the litigious society we now live in.  

Chuck


----------



## chuck1955

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> I spoke with MVCI today on an unrelated matter and the agent told me, in response to my question about St Thomas, that while there was some minor structural damage, they hope to have the resort back up and running by Nov 1.


I am hoping for that since we are suppose to be there starting Nov 4.  I know that owners who had weeks scheduled for Nov 4 and Nov 11 received emails advising them not to make any additional travel plans until the status is better known, but was wondering if anyone with a later week also received a similar email.  This could be used as an indicator of when it may actually open if no other emails were sent. giving an indication that the Nov 1 opening may be a probable date.   

Chuck


----------



## chuck1955

pedro47 said:


> How did OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach,SC  fair after the hurricane? Mixed reports from local tv news & local newspapers reporting some said North Myrtle Beach experience some flooding and trees damage. However some sources, have stated that the City of MB were able to clean up everything up after the hurricane after a couple days.
> 
> What is the true story?


We are staying at MOW starting Oct 15 and have not received anything about any problems, so I believe all is good (at least for my stay).

Chcuk


----------



## bazzap

Just posted by Marriott St Kitts Beach Club
Tropical Weather Update: Based on forecasts from the National Weather Service, the St. Kitts’ Operations team is monitoring an escalating storm that has the potential to impact the island of St. Kitt’s. The property management team is currently making pre-storm preparations. At this time, Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club remains open and fully-operational. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests, and associates is a top priority. For more information, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks


chuck1955 said:


> We are staying at MOW starting Oct 15 and have not received anything about any problems, so I believe all is good (at least for my stay).
> 
> Chcuk


----------



## mrssbw

Information can be provided with disclaimers. In this instance the fat cats are sitting on our money, paid up front, and no doubt laughing all the way to the bank.  It is at best totally disrespectful, of both those of us who want to stay there, but especially of the staff at resorts who will bear the brunt of our frustration.  It is beyond disappointing....


----------



## Fairwinds

bazzap said:


> Just posted by Marriott St Kitts Beach Club
> Tropical Weather Update: Based on forecasts from the National Weather Service, the St. Kitts’ Operations team is monitoring an escalating storm that has the potential to impact the island of St. Kitt’s. The property management team is currently making pre-storm preparations. At this time, Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club remains open and fully-operational. As always, the safety and security of our Owners, guests, and associates is a top priority. For more information, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506.



Must be Maria. I hadn't heard about that one until you posted. Fingers crossed for St. Kitts. Also looks like VI and PR are in the center of track cone but it's early yet.


----------



## larbogast

chuck1955 said:


> I am hoping for that since we are suppose to be there starting Nov 4.  I know that owners who had weeks scheduled for Nov 4 and Nov 11 received emails advising them not to make any additional travel plans until the status is better known, but was wondering if anyone with a later week also received a similar email.  This could be used as an indicator of when it may actually open if no other emails were sent. giving an indication that the Nov 1 opening may be a probable date.
> 
> Chuck



We are supposed to check in Dec 30th and spoke to MVC and they said they are working to hopefully partially open by Oct 7th with the goal of everything open by Oct 31st.  While the resort may be able to do that, I'm wondering what the rest of the island will look like and if it'll be safe to leave the property.


----------



## larbogast

Heard from friends who checked in today at Barony on HHI that they sustained water damage to 60 ocean side villas but the garden side was open.


----------



## bazzap

Fairwinds said:


> Must be Maria. I hadn't heard about that one until you posted. Fingers crossed for St. Kitts. Also looks like VI and PR are in the center of track cone but it's early yet.


Yes and this has just been published bt St Kitts and Nevis Times

WEATHER UPDATE 

HURRICANE WATCH ISSUED !!!!!!!!!!!

The government of Antigua has issued a Hurricane Watch for Antigua, Barbuda, St. Kitts, Nevis, and Montserrat.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
* Antigua, Barbuda, St. Kitts, Nevis, and Montserrat

A Tropical Storm Watch is in effect for...
* St. Lucia
* Martinique and Guadeloupe
* Dominica
* Barbados
* St. Vincent and the Grenadines

FULL REPORT:

000
WTNT35 KNHC 162038
TCPAT5

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Maria Advisory Number   2
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL       AL152017
500 PM AST Sat Sep 16 2017

...DEPRESSION BECOMES TROPICAL STORM MARIA...
...ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...12.3N 52.6W
ABOUT 620 MI...1000 KM ESE OF THE LESSER ANTILLES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...50 MPH...85 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...W OR 275 DEGREES AT 20 MPH...31 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1002 MB...29.59 INCHES

WATCHES AND WARNINGS
--------------------
CHANGES WITH THIS ADVISORY:

The government of Antigua has issued a Hurricane Watch for Antigua,
Barbuda, St. Kitts, Nevis, and Montserrat.

SUMMARY OF WATCHES AND WARNINGS IN EFFECT:

A Hurricane Watch is in effect for...
* Antigua, Barbuda, St. Kitts, Nevis, and Montserrat

A Tropical Storm Watch is in effect for...
* St. Lucia
* Martinique and Guadeloupe
* Dominica
* Barbados
* St. Vincent and the Grenadines

A Hurricane Watch means that hurricane conditions are possible
within the watch area.  A watch is typically issued 48 hours
before the anticipated first occurrence of tropical-storm-force
winds, conditions that make outside preparations difficult or
dangerous.

A Tropical Storm Watch means that tropical storm conditions are
possible within the watch area, generally within 48 hours.

Interests elsewhere in the Lesser Antilles should monitor the
progress of this system.  Additional Tropical Storm or Hurricane
Watches will likely be issued tonight or early Sunday.

For storm information specific to your area, please monitor
products issued by your national meteorological service.

DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK
------------------------------
At 500 PM AST (2100 UTC), the center of Tropical Storm Maria was
located near latitude 12.3 North, longitude 52.6 West. Maria is
moving toward the west near 20 mph (31 km/h). A slower
west-northwest motion is expected during the next couple of
days.  On the forecast track, Maria is expected to approach the
Leeward Islands on Monday.

Maximum sustained winds have increased to near 50 mph (85 km/h)
with higher gusts. Additional strengthening is expected during the
next 48 hours, and Maria is forecast to be a hurricane when it
approaches the Leeward Islands early next week.

Tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 45 miles (75 km)
from the center.

The estimated minimum central pressure is 1002 mb (29.59 inches).

HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
----------------------
WIND:  Hurricane conditions are possible within the hurricane watch area by Monday night or Tuesday, with tropical storm conditions possible on Monday.  Tropical storm conditions are possible in the tropical storm watch area on Monday.

STORM SURGE:  A dangerous storm surge accompanied by large and destructive waves will raise water levels by as much as 3 to 5 feet above normal tide levels within the hurricane watch area.

RAINFALL:  Maria is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 6 to 12 inches with isolated maximum amounts of 20 inches across portions of the central and southern Leeward Islands through Tuesday night.  Rainfall amounts of 2 to 4 inches with isolated maximum amounts of 8 inches will be possible for portions of the northern Leeward Islands through Tuesday night.  These rains could cause life-threatening flash floods and mudslides.

SURF:  Swells generated by Maria are expected to begin affecting the Lesser Antilles by Sunday night.  These swells are likely to cause life-threatening surf and rip current conditions.  Please consult products from your local weather office.


----------



## pedro47

There are actually two hurricanes  in the Atlantic Maria and Lee.
Lee is weakening this morning to a tropical depression as reported by CNN this morning.


----------



## dioxide45

They have evacuated all people from Barbuda, so a hurricane there can only do more damage to already damaged structures.

*For first time in 300 years, no one is living on Barbuda*
http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/15/americas/irma-barbuda-population-trnd/index.html

Both Lee and Maria are currently Tropical storms. Lee is forecast to weaken while Maria is forecast to become a major hurricane.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks for the correction about Maria and Lee


----------



## bazzap

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## chuck1955

larbogast said:


> We are supposed to check in Dec 30th and spoke to MVC and they said they are working to hopefully partially open by Oct 7th with the goal of everything open by Oct 31st.  While the resort may be able to do that, I'm wondering what the rest of the island will look like and if it'll be safe to leave the property.



This is a link to a spreadsheet showing the status of various businesses on both St. Thomas and St. Johns if they are open.  It is not an official list but is maintained by volunteers on the island, so no verification of its accuracy.  I found this on the St. Thomas Source (www.stthomassource.com) which seems to have the most up-to-date info that you don't need a subscription to.

Chuck


----------



## SpikeMauler

Can't find much info on the future status of MFC and the Frenchman's Reef Hotel (Reef is in much worse shape than Cove). Pulled this from a thread on the MFC fb page.


----------



## glarscast

I just received an email that my reservation at MFC for 4 November has been cancelled.  I did not purchase travel insurance and this was my owned week (not Destination points).  I think that I'm screwed.  I paid the maintenance fee at the beginning of the year and now have NOTHING.  People using points will have their points returned with a shorter reservation window.  People using an II exchange will get a certificate for a low-demand week exchange.  But, owners just lose the week and lose the maintenance fee.  This sucks!


----------



## bazzap

glarscast said:


> I just received an email that my reservation at MFC for 4 November has been cancelled.  I did not purchase travel insurance and this was my owned week (not Destination points).  I think that I'm screwed.  I paid the maintenance fee at the beginning of the year and now have NOTHING.  People using points will have their points returned with a shorter reservation window.  People using an II exchange will get a certificate for a low-demand week exchange.  But, owners just lose the week and lose the maintenance fee.  This sucks!


Did the email really not suggest any alternative options which might be available to you?


----------



## glarscast

*Dear Owners and Guests*,

Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, we have cancelled reservations that are scheduled to arrive on November 04, 2017 at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove. The team is working diligently to assess and repair damage caused by the storm.

A hotline for Owners and guests has been established for resort updates. Please contact the resort's hotline at 800-306-9506 (press option 8, then option 2 to select Marriott's Frenchman's Cove from the menu) to stay up-to-date with the most current information.

Please use the following contact options for more information:


* Marriott Vacation Club® Owners using their ownership week(s): *Owners with travel insurance coverage should contact their insurance provider to discuss and/or file a claim for disrupted travel plans. Marriott Vacation Club will be providing any closure information to Travelex.
* Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Owners using Vacation Club Points:* Please contact Marriott Vacation Club® Owner Services at 888-682-4862 to discuss available options.
* Interval International Exchange Guests: *Please contact Interval International directly at 800-622-1747 to discuss available options.
All other guests may contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care at 800-860-9384 for assistance with your upcoming vacation.

Thank you for understanding,

Scott Derrickson
General Manager
Marriott's Frenchman's Cove


----------



## glarscast

Above is the email.  It says to contact Customer Care for assistance which I did several days ago.  When I explained the situation, I was told that there will be nothing done to accommodate owners who did not purchase travel insurance, but that the Destinations program will place the points back into a "hold account" for Destination point users to utilize over a shorter reservation window.  I was also informed that II would issue accommodation certificates for affected traders, but with a limited reservation window.  So, I was told that nothing would be done for owners using their own week at their own resort.


----------



## bazzap

glarscast said:


> *Dear Owners and Guests*,
> 
> Due to the impact of Hurricane Irma, we have cancelled reservations that are scheduled to arrive on November 04, 2017 at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove. The team is working diligently to assess and repair damage caused by the storm.



Edited - I have just read your follow up post sent while I was writing this reply.
It certainly seems a very harsh position when other options do exist for Points and Interval reservations.

Whilst MVC have cancelled this reservation, I wonder if there is any alternative option whereby they might offer some other week that you could still deposit with Interval up to 14 days before scheduled check in, albeit with Flexchange restrictions?

"Under the Deposit First method, deposits must be received by II at least 60 days, but no more than 12 months, before the commencement date of the deposited Week. Flex Deposits (received by II from 59 days up until 14 days before the commencement date of the Week being deposited) also are accepted, but any exchange request placed using the Flex Deposit must be made through the Flexchange exchange service."


----------



## infamazz

glarscast said:


> Above is the email.  It says to contact Customer Care for assistance which I did several days ago.  When I explained the situation, I was told that there will be nothing done to accommodate owners who did not purchase travel insurance, but that the Destinations program will place the points back into a "hold account" for Destination point users to utilize over a shorter reservation window.  I was also informed that II would issue accommodation certificates for affected traders, but with a limited reservation window.  So, I was told that nothing would be done for owners using their own week at their own resort.



While it would be a far cry from full (or even half) compensation, they should at the very least allow you to exchange the week for Marriott points, as if you made that decision at the beginning of the year rather than select a week. Understandably, you would still come out on the short end, but at least it would be something. Maybe ask for that as a last resort.


----------



## aka Julie

I just received an email from II saying that my September 30 check-in for Harbour Point is being cancelled saying the resort is unavailable.

 

I called Harbour Point and talked with the front desk.  She said that they received a lot of water damage from water being driven in through any small crack by windows and doors.

I guess since Harbour Point was not built by Marriott, maybe the original building materials were not those of Marriott standards.  The sister property of Sunset Point is open and was built by Marriott (or so I've read).

We originally had 2 weeks at Barony beginning September 9.  I've now retraded both weeks so many times, I'm having a hard time keeping things straight.  I'll have to continue to retrade until I get something we really want.  

I'm thankful we finally enrolled our weeks in the DC last year.  It's been a godsend to be able to keep retrading our exchanges without paying any fees.


----------



## bazzap

This should start appearing in email inboxes of those registered with MVW any time now.
They have just put out a statement on the impact of Hurricane Irma
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...provides-hurricane-irma-update-300521918.html


----------



## Superchief

bazzap said:


> This should start appearing in email inboxes of those registered with MVW any time now.
> They have just put out a statement on the impact of Hurricane Irma
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...provides-hurricane-irma-update-300521918.html


This communication is obviously for Wall Street. It is rather disappointing that nothing has been communicated to owners and updated information regarding conditions of resorts isn't posted on the MVC website. This is typical of most US corporations today in that nobody really cares about the core of their businesses: loyal customers.


----------



## Fairwinds

Superchief said:


> This communication is obviously for Wall Street. It is rather disappointing that nothing has been communicated to owners and updated information regarding conditions of resorts isn't posted on the MVC website. This is typical of most US corporations today in that nobody really cares about the core of their businesses: loyal customers.



And we are more than loyal customers.....we are owners


----------



## infamazz

Superchief said:


> This communication is obviously for Wall Street. It is rather disappointing that nothing has been communicated to owners and updated information regarding conditions of resorts isn't posted on the MVC website. This is typical of most US corporations today in that nobody really cares about the core of their businesses: loyal customers.


I wouldn't be too insulted - they're required to release that kind of a statement since it will affect earnings numbers that they previously released. Otherwise they could be seen as potentially misleading investors. It's not like they have specific information in this release that's not available elsewhere.

Granted they have not been great about reaching out to individual impacted owners, but note that they were likely still ascertaining the full extent of the damage, had to fly adjusters to the island, then realized another Category 5 hurricane was likely to hit the island even more directly than Irma. With Maria on the way, I'm sure it didn't make sense to continue damage assessment, which also impacts how much information they are able to provide to owners. Your expectations might be a bit high - give them a couple of weeks after this next hurricane. If they still haven't given detailed information at that point, then you have every right to be furious.


----------



## Old Hickory

glarscast said:


> I just received an email that my reservation at MFC for 4 November has been cancelled.  I did not purchase travel insurance and this was my owned week (not Destination points).  I think that I'm screwed.  I paid the maintenance fee at the beginning of the year and now have NOTHING.  People using points will have their points returned with a shorter reservation window.  People using an II exchange will get a certificate for a low-demand week exchange.  But, owners just lose the week and lose the maintenance fee.  This sucks!




Well, you didn't lose your home your job or your life which a lot of citizens on USVI/BVI have.   

I'm reading this forum and seeing a lot of first world issues.


----------



## Fairwinds

Wow, this is devistating for the islands. Dominica taking a beating. I'm watching the track and the recent pictures look as if St. Kitts is on the outer northern bands of the storm. Is it wishfull thinking on my part that they have dodged the worst of it? I seem to remember a meteorologist describing the eastern side of the storm as the worst. Anyone hear that before?


----------



## Fairwinds

Old Hickory said:


> Well, you didn't lose your home your job or your life which a lot of citizens on USVI/BVI have.
> 
> I'm reading this forum and seeing a lot of first world issues.



Yes, you are right. Guilty as charged. But this is a forum where timeshare issues are discussed and these storms are certainly impacting timshare owners. There are 24 hours in a day and I for one am capable of feeling compassion, acting compassionate and still finding time for thinking of and discussing other issues even if they are of less importance. My week at MFC is an investment and even if only for a week is property I own. It might be early yet to be upset(and I'm not); but I don't think it's unreasonable to expect to begin receiving updates on the extent of damage from the property management. Even if only preliminary assessments.


----------



## bazzap

Fairwinds said:


> Wow, this is devistating for the islands. Dominica taking a beating. I'm watching the track and the recent pictures look as if St. Kitts is on the outer northern bands of the storm. Is it wishfull thinking on my part that they have dodged the worst of it? I seem to remember a meteorologist describing the eastern side of the storm as the worst. Anyone hear that before?


St Kitts is getting a bit of a hit, but as you say hopefully dodging the worst.
The Kim Collins stadium in Basseterre has had quite a buffeting though.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1885178978175145&id=141522192540841


----------



## Fairwinds

Let's hope that pole holds. They don't need that hunk of metal rolling down road or worse


----------



## bazzap

Latest from St Kitts
Although not unscathed and with some significant flooding, it is generally a fairly positive update compared to other islands.

The eye of Hurricane Maria passed to the south of St. Kitts & Nevis yesterday afternoon, with the center having been located 90 miles west-southwest of the islands. Rapid assessment teams are currently being deployed to determine the extent of disruption caused by the storm. Everyone is advised to remain indoors until the National Emergency Management Agency (NEMA) states that the “all clear” has been given. All storm watches and warnings for St. Kitts & Nevis have been discontinued. Essential services are up and operating.

St. Kitts’ Robert L. Bradshaw International Airport (SKB) will be reopened today at 11:00 am. American Airlines’ non-stop daily flight #318 from Miami (MIA) to St. Kitts will be operating today. British Airways' flight #2157 from London Gatwick airport (LGW) to St. Kitts via Antigua (ANU) scheduled to operate today has been canceled. However, the flight has been rerouted to operate tomorrow LGW-ANU-SKB-ANU-LGW as flight #2157/2256 and passengers who were scheduled to depart on today’s flight will be re-accommodated on that flight.

Updated information will be provided after the 8:00 am assessment report is received.

We extend our thoughts and prayers to our brothers and sisters in Dominica, which took a direct hit from Maria, and to everyone who has been or will be impacted by the storm. Our sincere thanks to those who have kept St. Kitts & Nevis in their hearts and prayers. 

For the most recent updates on Maria, please refer to the National Hurricane Center. For more information about St. Kitts, visit www.stkittstourism.kn


----------



## KarenP

FYI--Our reservation at Ocean Pointe for Oct 1-8 was cancelled.  Luckily I had eplus and was able to trade into Harbor Point in Orlando, although we went from two, two bedroom units to two studios.  I also managed to get two studios via getaways so now we have four studios.  Also, fortunately, I had insurance through II and it should take care of the airfare change charges and the cost of the two getaways.  Note to self:  ALWAYS buy travel insurance and EPLUS!


----------



## SueDonJ

KarenP said:


> FYI--Our reservation at Ocean Pointe for Oct 1-8 was cancelled.  Luckily I had eplus and was able to trade into *Harbor Point in Orlando*, although we went from two, two bedroom units to two studios.  I also managed to get two studios via getaways so now we have four studios.  Also, fortunately, I had insurance through II and it should take care of the airfare change charges and the cost of the two getaways.  Note to self:  ALWAYS buy travel insurance and EPLUS!



 Cypress Harbour, or Harbour Lake?  (Harbour Point is on Hilton Head Island.)


----------



## sb2313

SueDonJ said:


> Cypress Harbour, or Harbour Lake?  (Harbour Point is on Hilton Head Island.)


It would have to be Harbour lake then? Only two bedrooms at cypress Harbour I thought. Either way, hope the OP enjoys Harbour lake, fun resort!


----------



## jpc763

Curious here.  If a resort I am a weeks owner at sustains damage in excess of insurance, I get an assessment.  What happens to points owners who own a pool of weeks that include resorts that sustain damage?


----------



## Fasttr

jpc763 said:


> Curious here.  If a resort I am a weeks owner at sustains damage in excess of insurance, I get an assessment.  What happens to points owners who own a pool of weeks that include resorts that sustain damage?


Each point would be allocated its fair share of the assessment based on the underlying week's the DC owns at affected resorts.


----------



## dioxide45

Fasttr said:


> Each point would be allocated its fair share of the assessment based on the underlying week's the DC owns at affected resorts.


Yes, though there isn't a separate break out that I am aware of. They just lump it all in to the single MF (component) line item on the points MF financials?


----------



## Fasttr

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, though there isn't a separate break out that I am aware of. They just lump it all in to the single MF (component) line item on the points MF financials?


Agreed.


----------



## Superchief

KarenP said:


> FYI--Our reservation at Ocean Pointe for Oct 1-8 was cancelled.  Luckily I had eplus and was able to trade into Harbor Point in Orlando, although we went from two, two bedroom units to two studios.  I also managed to get two studios via getaways so now we have four studios.  Also, fortunately, I had insurance through II and it should take care of the airfare change charges and the cost of the two getaways.  Note to self:  ALWAYS buy travel insurance and EPLUS!


I am becoming concerned about my 10/28 reservation that combines 1 night DC points with week II exchange. I am an owner at the resort but have been unable to find updated information. I'm really getting frustrated with MVC regarding lack of information regarding the conditions and future stay impacts at the damaged properties. This makes it difficult to make alternative plans for upcoming vacations. Does anyone have the email address for the GM at Ocean Pointe so I can contact them regarding the likelihood that II exchanges will be cancelled? Thanks.


----------



## budnj

Superchief said:


> I am becoming concerned about my 10/28 reservation that combines 1 night DC points with week II exchange. I am an owner at the resort but have been unable to find updated information. I'm really getting frustrated with MVC regarding lack of information regarding the conditions and future stay impacts at the damaged properties. This makes it difficult to make alternative plans for upcoming vacations. Does anyone have the email address for the GM at Ocean Pointe so I can contact them regarding the likelihood that II exchanges will be cancelled? Thanks.



I'm scheduled for 10/29, please post any info you receive, thanks.


----------



## jjluhman

I cannot get to it right now so I can't post a link, but I have been watching the Singer Island and the Marriott's Ocean Pointe Facebook pages for information.  Marriott is answering direct questions on the Ocean Pointe page.


----------



## jjluhman

jjluhman said:


> I cannot get to it right now so I can't post a link, but I have been watching the Singer Island and the Marriott's Ocean Pointe Facebook pages for information.  Marriott is answering direct questions on the Ocean Pointe page.



https://www.facebook.com/MarriottsO...4Hv9nMpeec_TAYvFBN9NMPhid0svrjQHl31fQ&fref=nf

*Marriott's Ocean Pointe*
54 mins · 


Tropical Weather Update: Marriott’s Ocean Pointe is currently scheduled to re-open on Saturday, September 23, 2017 with limited occupancy, and we are excited to be welcoming Owners and guests back to the resort. If you are scheduled to arrive in the next several weeks, please be aware that hurricane remediation efforts will be ongoing at the resort. We ask that you continue to check this hotline for the most current updates. For more information, please call the resort hotline at (800)-306-9506, and press 1 for the Florida resorts.


----------



## jhac007

Superchief said:


> I am becoming concerned about my 10/28 reservation that combines 1 night DC points with week II exchange. I am an owner at the resort but have been unable to find updated information. I'm really getting frustrated with MVC regarding lack of information regarding the conditions and future stay impacts at the damaged properties. This makes it difficult to make alternative plans for upcoming vacations. Does anyone have the email address for the GM at Ocean Pointe so I can contact them regarding the likelihood that II exchanges will be cancelled? Thanks.




Just saw where a member of the OP Yahoo Newsgroup made this comment:

***We are scheduled for Tuesday and they just called and said they will be open tomorrow (Saturday). Good news. ***


----------



## dioxide45

jhac007 said:


> Just saw where a member of the OP Yahoo Newsgroup made this comment:
> 
> ***We are scheduled for Tuesday and they just called and said they will be open tomorrow (Saturday). Good news. ***


Based on post #193, they will only be partially open since some units are still out of commission due to damage.


----------



## Superchief

dioxide45 said:


> Based on post #193, they will only be partially open since some units are still out of commission due to damage.


Unfortunately for KarenP, it appears the II exchanges are being cancelled after the 'reopening' date. I would also expect the Cobia pool to still be closed. It's refurbishment work was scheduled to be completed by end of October, but I expect completion to be delayed.


----------



## jjluhman

Look at the bottom right of the post.  There is a blue bubble with the post number in it.


----------



## Superchief

KarenP said:


> FYI--Our reservation at Ocean Pointe for Oct 1-8 was cancelled.  Luckily I had eplus and was able to trade into Harbor Point in Orlando, although we went from two, two bedroom units to two studios.  I also managed to get two studios via getaways so now we have four studios.  Also, fortunately, I had insurance through II and it should take care of the airfare change charges and the cost of the two getaways.  Note to self:  ALWAYS buy travel insurance and EPLUS!


KarenP,
I'm sorry for your cancellation and am glad you were able to find an acceptable alternative. Since the resort has reopened, it appears that some reservations are still being cancelled. Was your II exchange using an MVC deposit, and are you an owner at Ocean Pointe? I would like to know whether MVC is basically cancelling II reservations first, or if there is any consideration being given whether it was a Marriott to Marriott exchange. 

Has anyone who had a confirmed reservation at an 'open' resort using VC points or owned week had their reservations cancelled? So far, all the cancellation appear to be for II exchanges.


----------



## dioxide45

Superchief said:


> KarenP,
> I'm sorry for your cancellation and am glad you were able to find an acceptable alternative. Since the resort has reopened, it appears that some reservations are still being cancelled. Was your II exchange using an MVC deposit, and are you an owner at Ocean Pointe? I would like to know whether MVC is basically cancelling II reservations first, or if there is any consideration being given whether it was a Marriott to Marriott exchange.
> 
> Has anyone who had a confirmed reservation at an 'open' resort using VC points or owned week had their reservations cancelled? So far, all the cancellation appear to be for II exchanges.


Ocean Point is open, but only for limited occupancy. They had a number of southeast facing units that had significant water intrusion. I suspect that they had to cancel certain guests due to the limited capacity.


----------



## Superchief

Based on this and the other thread, it appears that II exchanges are being cancelled at resorts that are partially open. I want to know if they take into consideration whether it was a Marriott to Marriott exchange, of if you are also an owner at the resort. I'd also like to know whether anyone else with confirmed reservations (owned weeks, VC points, Encore, etc.) has had reservations cancelled for partially open resorts. It will be helpful to know what MVC policies are being used.


----------



## Xpat

Still no update on Crystal Shores' website. Makes me wonder how bad things are there. So I have been reading the daily updates on Eagle's Nest (an HGVC affiliate) website at http://eaglesnest.hgvc.com. The frequent and detailed updates there should be an example for MVCI. They're aiming to reopen only on October 20... It's encouraging to read that "The Island is beginning to show signs of green sprouts on the trees left standing and the lawns once under saltwater are once again returning to green."


----------



## dioxide45

Superchief said:


> It will be helpful to know what MVC policies are being used.


It certainly would be. I am also interested to know. Unfortunately TUG is such a small population of overall ownership, so we may never know. MVC doesn't seem to be forthcoming with their policy on this.


----------



## LUV2TRVL2HI

Superchief said:


> Based on this and the other thread, it appears that II exchanges are being cancelled at resorts that are partially open. I want to know if they take into consideration whether it was a Marriott to Marriott exchange, of if you are also an owner at the resort. I'd also like to know whether anyone else with confirmed reservations (owned weeks, VC points, Encore, etc.) has had reservations cancelled for partially open resorts. It will be helpful to know what MVC policies are being used.



We HAD a reservation at Marriott's BeachPlace Towers in Ft. Lauderdale for week beginning Sept. 30th which was cancelled by Marriott/II several days ago - although their Facebook post says the resort is only cancelled through September 28th. It was a Marriott-to-Marriott exchange, actually using my home resort reservation from BeachPlace Towers.  It was exchanged for a different date (season), and we own three weeks there.  It will be interesting to see if BeachPlace actually opens before Sept. 30th.


----------



## pwrshift

It appears BeachPlace Towers got hit harder than other Florida Marriott Timeshares.  The phone system is still out when I called today.  So I called the Ritz right next door and it's been open for biz since Sept 13...the gal said their walkover bridge to the beach is closed.  She also said things seem pretty much like normal now on the whole street...the Westin, W, Hilton, and others were open.  She was surprised that BeachPlace wasn't open.  When I bought there, BP was pretty much the first hi-rise on the beachfront and I wonder if it was built to the same building code as the newer places like the Ritz.

The communication with owners at BeachPlace has been poor, which is probably a huge concern for all owners.  Online at FB I read the two resorts on Singer Island are open...with MOP getting there in stages.  Doral is also open and I would have thought they would have been hit harder than Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## dioxide45

pwrshift said:


> The communication with owners at BeachPlace has been poor


I think overall, for most if not all the resorts, communication has been poor. Marriott has not done as well as many other companies have.


----------



## JIMinNC

Compare the Marriott response discussed in this thread and in the other thread about my exchange cancellation at Grande Ocean with the apparently much better communication HGVC owners are receiving about their Marco Island resorts. Also note, HGVC is reimbursing owners who lose their weeks for their maintenance fees:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/status-of-marco-island-resorts.262213/page-2


----------



## pwrshift

YouTube videos pretty scary:


----------



## Fairwinds

I'm reading posts on Facebook that MFC may not open until Dec/Jan and the reef until 2019. Don't know how accurate the claims are or where the info comes from.


----------



## chuck1955

Fairwinds said:


> I'm reading posts on Facebook that MFC may not open until Dec/Jan and the reef until 2019. Don't know how accurate the claims are or where the info comes from.


I had already heard the reef would be closed until the end of the year.  I have a reservation at MFC starting 11/11 (also had one on 11/4 which was cancelled), guessing there's a 50/50 chance it will be cancelled as well.  I imagine we should be hearing about that soon if they are actually going to keep it closed for a while. It did not sound like a lot of damage at MFC, but there may be some units damaged from blown in windows as well as the overall infrastructure issues on the island.  I would think we should be hearing from them in the next few days if the 11/11 week is also canceled.  Obviously nothing official about closing until the end of the year or else we would have heard from them by now.

Chuck


----------



## Fairwinds

I wish you good luck. I had a Nov 10 reservation but deposited it in II when it became apparent that Irma would hit the island. But I imagine I'll lose the deposit if the week isn't available for II to use.


----------



## okz

If you deposited your week and it was accepted, why would you lose it under these circumstances?


----------



## dioxide45

okz said:


> If you deposited your week and it was accepted, why would you lose it under these circumstances?


This was quoted in the GO thread;

_II Exchange Cancellation Policy — Other than Club Interval Points–Based Exchange Confirmations (a) The only circumstances under which a Member using the Exchange Program may lose the use and occupancy of the Home Resort accommodations or relinquished points (including Preferred Points) without being provided Host Accommodations are if a Member: (i) using the Deposit First method of exchange fails to submit a valid exchange request within the time periods specified; (ii) using the Deposit First method of exchange requests accommodations that are not available and fails to accept any alternate locations and/or time periods offered; (iii) cancels a Confirmation seven days or more prior to the first date of occupancy of the Host Accommodations being canceled and fails to request substitute accommodations in accordance with II’s Exchange Cancellation Policy; (iv) cancels a Confirmation less than seven days prior to the first date of occupancy of the Host Accommodations being canceled; (v) cancels or loses the use of a Confirmation, at any time, due to the threatened or actual damage or destruction of the Host Accommodations; (vi) cancels a Confirmation for substitute Host Accommodations that was previously issued to the Member under II’s Exchange Cancellation Policy; or (vii) *where the use of the Home Resort accommodations by II is lost or impaired due to circumstances beyond II’s control*._

The last sentence comes in to play. If II accepts your deposit but your home resort week is later deemed unusable, II has the right to cancel your deposit and any exchanges made from it.


----------



## okz

Thank you for the information. It never occurred to me to purchase travel insurance on a week that I was depositing.


----------



## Superchief

okz said:


> Thank you for the information. It never occurred to me to purchase travel insurance on a week that I was depositing.


For MVC insurance, you must have coverage for the deposited week/points to make a claim for the actual week that you use. For example, if you deposit a 2016 week for a 2017 stay, the insurance for 2016 would apply.


----------



## Xpat

Did anyone notice that there are no nights available right now for bookings with DC points at Crystal Shores through end of December 2017? I had checked yesterday and there was a fair amount of availability (a result I think of the opening of the new section of the resort). Maybe it's just my account or an IT issue, but it seems odd considering there's still no status update on the resort's website.


----------



## grupp

Just got off the phone with II regarding our exchange to MFC with a December 16 check-in. He said they have been told the resort is closed through the end of the year.


----------



## chuck1955

MFC so far has only cancelled thru Nov 10 - I have a reservation for Nov 11 so waiting to hear if that holds or not.  The MFC FB page has no postings after 9/21 where they announced they would be closed thru 11/10 (and I also was notified by email since I had a reservation for 11/4 as well.  The Marriott hotline for MFC was last updated on 9/22 and still states that MFC is closed with reservations cancelled thru 11/10, but also asks that any travel arrangements be delayed until further information is available.  As Nov 11 is about 6 weeks off, I would hope that they come out with something official soon as to whether they will be open or not.  I suspect that decision will be based more on the island and worker status more that the MFC damage repair status, which I understand was fairly minimal compared to everything else.  

There was an update in the St. Thomas Source yesterday where the Governor was asked about a rumor that Marriott would be leaving the USVI altogether due to the hurricane damage and he responded no, Marriott was committed to getting everything repaired.  It looks like businesses are starting to reopen in Charlotte Amalie and Redhook, including Green House, Molly Malones, Caribbean Seafood, and Duffy's, and food stores are also open as well.  But it also sounds like getting around the island is still difficult, and electricity outside of Charlotte Amalie and Redhook is non-existent.  Bolongo Bay businesses look to be closed for a long time, with the hotel saying they will not reopen for reservations until next summer - but they will be housing temp workers repairing the island.

Since there is nothing from MFC stating when they will definitely reopen, II may be caging their bets....


----------



## KarenP

Folks, I need to update my experience.  After II emailed me that our Ocean Pointe resort reservation was cancelled, I immediately eplussed into two studio units at Harbor Lake and bought two studio Getaways for Harbor Lake, giving me four studio units (no other units available).  Apparently while I was eplussing to Harbor Lake, II was cancelling my Ocean Pointe reservations because my two Harbor Lake eplussed reservations showed up almost immediately as cancelled.  After I called II, they gave me two studio units, but their history did not show eplus, they showed "original trade."  I was satisfied, but disappointed that we wouldn't have a kitchen or a living room in any of the rooms.  Fast forward to yesterday when I looked in my email and two BRAND NEW reservations to Harbor Lake appeared from II out of the blue for two, two-bedroom units!!!!!!  I called to verify with both II and Marriott.  So now I have two, two bedroom units and FOUR studio units!!!!!  I can really only use one of the studio units and I've been trying to find somebody who could use the other three but no luck.  I talked to II and they said the Getaways were noncancellable.  I'm afraid to cancel the other two studios in case the mysterious two, two bedroom units disappear!  I'm really dumbfounded and wish I knew what happened, but I'm certainly not going to find out any more until after we come back on the 8th!


----------



## grupp

I know that the is no official word from Marriott regarding Frenchman's Cove, but there really is no incentive for II to tell me it is closed till the end of year if that is not the case. So, I quess I am proceeding as if they will not be open. 

He did review my options with me and I have not decided what I am doing yet.  But I did start an ongoing search with one of my other deposits for the same week in other locations to see if anything becomes available.

My flights are with American and when I called them to see what my options were, their Rep was totally clueless.


----------



## mariawolf

I Have heard unofficially from sales rep at FC--we bought into vacation club last May after owning FC pretty early on.
He says cruise ships returning mid October--resort should be back to normal mid December.
Airport opened for commercial flights yesterday--he is flying back Monday.
I had an encore package I never got to use (husband had pancreatic cancer--on chemo--passed away in May) they let me book next summer.
Reef is likely closed till January 2019 at the earliest.
Again this is TOTALLY UNOFFICIAL-- but he is keeping in touch.


----------



## chuck1955

There are still no official updates from MFC as to their status after Nov 10.  The GoFundMe for the staff has raised over $100K with a goal of $120K.  I did see a picture of the staff standing in the pool - no water but plenty of sand.  More restaurants are opening around the island now, but hotels appear to only be open for FEMA/military at this point.  The Mafolie Hotel/Restaurant is open for workers-only thru Jan 5, 2018, (after which they are open for tourists) but the restaurant is now open for all - surprising since I had heard they had significant damage being far up the mountain.  For those of us with reservations in November after the 10th, hoping that something official comes out soon so that we can plan.  Right now airfare appears to be pretty low - about $400 for round trip from DC - it was $600 before September. But it is a dilemma whether to even go if they do open with so much recovery going on.  And risky to buy any airline tickets until we have official word.....


----------



## Fairwinds

IMHO I think those with reservations in the near future should make other plans now. The lack of news from FC likely means they don't know and that doesn't bode well for the immediate future. See Frenchman's Cove and Reef Connect FB page for new set of pictures of the Reef after Irma. It really looks bad and that's before Maria. Makes you wonder if the 2019 rumors are in fact too conservative.


----------



## chuck1955

Fairwinds said:


> IMHO I think those with reservations in the near future should make other plans now. The lack of news from FC likely means they don't know and that doesn't bode well for the immediate future. See Frenchman's Cove and Reef Connect FB page for new set of pictures of the Reef after Irma. It really looks bad and that's before Irma. Makes you wonder if the 2019 rumors are in fact too conservative.


I am afraid you are probably right on both FC (not opening in Nov) and the Reef (not opening in 2019).  But someone should be making the official call on FC - if not sure then just announce closed until you are sure.

Chuck


----------



## chuck1955

I just saw msg on FB from MFC Owner's Group admin that reservations are cancelled until last week of December, with a planned reopening that last week pending further issues arising.....

Chuck


----------



## jimf41

Fairwinds said:


> IMHO I think those with reservations in the near future should make other plans now. The lack of news from FC likely means they don't know and that doesn't bode well for the immediate future. See Frenchman's Cove and Reef Connect FB page for new set of pictures of the Reef after Irma. It really looks bad and that's before Maria. Makes you wonder if the 2019 rumors are in fact too conservative.



Until a resort announces an official closure during your stay there are no other plans to make. However since there is a possibility that MFC won't be open in February I did get an extra cord of firewood.


----------



## Fairwinds

jimf41 said:


> Until a resort announces an official closure during your stay there are no other plans to make. However since there is a possibility that MFC won't be open in February I did get an extra cord of firewood.



Heres to having a cord of wood left in the spring


----------



## grupp

We were able to use the replacement week from our cancelled MFC week to get an week at the Aruba Ocean Club for the same time period. Had to go down to a 1br, but that is what our orginal unit we traded was, so not unexpected. Looks like the airfare diffenence will only be a few hundred dollars. 

Given I am using my Williow Ridge week and previously traded the efficiency side for a two bedroom at the Maui Marriott and now have a 1br in Aruba, I don't have any complaints.


----------



## JIMinNC

Steve Weisz interview yesterday on CNBC provides some info on St Thomas impacts and re-opening:

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/06/mar...e-ceo-talks-millennials-hurricane-impact.html


----------



## Fairwinds

JIMinNC said:


> Steve Weisz interview yesterday on CNBC provides some info on St Thomas impacts and re-opening:
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/06/mar...e-ceo-talks-millennials-hurricane-impact.html



Thanks for posting


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

He stated he believes that St Thomas Frenchman’s Cove will start accepting guests late November or early December although the electricity is not fully operational and they are working off of generators.  Says Ritz Carlton club will take a bit longer.


----------

